# HeadTalker & Thunderclap Support - Extend Your Social Reach



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

The amazing Kindle Scout thread offers great support to anyone entering a book hoping to get a contract. One of the methods of helping one another is supporting a HeadTalker or Thunderclap campaign.

But the opportunity to help one another is there for all authors running a book sale, book launches, pre-orders, email signup campaigns, etc. to get help as well.

And yes it is possible to extend your reach to 1,000,000 followers across Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr and Linkedin

Just take a look at the campaigns your fellow authors are working on
Here's how to help support

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L42FgR6PD18

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BczXaBsp6gQ

Start your own campaign and add it to this thread.

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

All right - I'm on board here as well.

I prefer Headtalker to Thunderclap. I'm still trying to decide if this sort of promotion has any sort of benefit to sales but I've got one that is set to go off in the next two days and I would appreciate any support anyone can offer.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-preorder/


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

These are the up-to-date HeadTalker & Thunderclap campaigns

Please add your support through your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

Add your own campaign

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/

CAMPAIGNS RUNNING
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41073-son-of-lot-needs-your-help
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41510-red-rabbit
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/vote-son-of-lot-on-kindlescout/
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-starborn-connection/
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-ravens-peak/
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/red-rabbit/
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-the-overstolz-code/
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/ya-lovers-vote-fallen-heart/
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-my-novel-son-of-lot/


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

*CAMPAIGNS RUNNING*

*Add your own*

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41073-son-of-lot-needs-your-help
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41510-red-rabbit
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/vote-son-of-lot-on-kindlescout/
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-starborn-connection/
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-ravens-peak/
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/red-rabbit/
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-the-overstolz-code/
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/ya-lovers-vote-fallen-heart/
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-my-novel-son-of-lot/
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/99c-sale/


----------



## lincolnjcole (Mar 15, 2016)

Lloyd MacRae said:


> *CAMPAIGNS RUNNING*
> 
> *Add your own*
> 
> ...


Went down and supported several of these!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

CAMPAIGNS RUNNING

Add your own

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-ravens-peak/ *2 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-starborn-connection/ *4 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-the-overstolz-code/ *6 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/ya-lovers-vote-fallen-heart/ *6 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41073-son-of-lot-needs-your-help *7 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-my-novel-son-of-lot/ *9 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/red-rabbit/ *10 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41510-red-rabbit *11 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/99c-sale/ *21 days left*


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

This is awesome! My campaign goes live on Thursday, so I'll certainly be creating a one of these, as well as lending support of my own along the way.


----------



## klagodzki (Apr 26, 2016)

Lloyd MacRae said:


> CAMPAIGNS RUNNING
> 
> Add your own
> 
> ...


Here's my new HeadTalker for Son of Lot: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-my-novel-son-of-lot/. Thanks!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns---authors running a book sale, book launches, pre-orders, email signup campaigns, etc.

And yes it is possible to extend your reach to 1,000,000 followers across Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr and Linkedin

Start your own campaign and add it to this thread.

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/

Please click through and *support your fellow authors* if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-ravens-peak/ 1 day1 left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-starborn-connection/ 3 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-the-overstolz-code/ 5 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/ya-lovers-vote-fallen-heart/ 5 days left
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41073-son-of-lot-needs-your-help 6 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-my-novel-son-of-lot/ 8 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/red-rabbit/ 9 days left
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41510-red-rabbit 10 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/99c-sale/ 20 days left


----------



## ebedford (Jan 24, 2016)

Here is my thunderclap campaign for my new release coming June 2nd!

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41204-chasing-rabbits-is-live

I'm half way to the 1mil mark would be cool to get there!


----------



## danpadavona (Sep 25, 2014)

Color me skeptical. I've always wondered, who exactly are these people joining these promotions, just waiting to sign up for an author's mailing list, Facebook page, etc. Are they real followers? Do they actually buy your products?


----------



## Jennifer Morse (Feb 7, 2016)

Just finished a 5 million 'potential' outreach on a book that has been quiet for a while...just to see if I want to use HeadTalker for one of my better sellers. One (1) sale on the 'big day'. My guess is that if one of your supporters has lets see....1 million Twitter followers...one (1) only tweet goes out...if the wrong time of day it vanishes into the either like a phart in a windstorm. 

Out of pocket $44.00


----------



## danpadavona (Sep 25, 2014)

Jennifer Morse said:


> Just finished a 5 million 'potential' outreach on a book that has been quiet for a while...just to see if I want to use HeadTalker for one of my better sellers. One (1) sale on the 'big day'. My guess is that if one of your supporters has lets see....1 million Twitter followers...one (1) only tweet goes out...if the wrong time of day it vanishes into the either like a phart in a windstorm.
> 
> Out of pocket $44.00


Sorry, Jennifer. That's sad.

This sounds a lot like those "Buy 5000 Twitter Followers for $5" claims. I require a lot of evidence that these promotions actually work. If you could really reach 5 million people for less than $50, everyone would do it.


----------



## ebedford (Jan 24, 2016)

danpadavona said:


> Sorry, Jennifer. That's sad.
> 
> This sounds a lot like those "Buy 5000 Twitter Followers for $5" claims. I require a lot of evidence that these promotions actually work. If you could really reach 5 million people for less than $50, everyone would do it.


I don't pay for my thunderclap campaign. I don't see the point of paying for people to tweet stuff. I'm more looking to get my release in front of as many people as possible.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-ravens-peak/ Last day
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-starborn-connection/ 2 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-the-overstolz-code/ 4 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/ya-lovers-vote-fallen-heart/ 4 days left
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41073-son-of-lot-needs-your-help 5 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-my-novel-son-of-lot/ 7 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/red-rabbit/ 8 days left
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41510-red-rabbit 9 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/99c-sale/ 19 days left
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41204-chasing-rabbits-is-live 21 days left


----------



## lbclark75 (Nov 15, 2011)

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-ravens-peak/ Last day
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-starborn-connection/ 2 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-the-overstolz-code/ 4 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/ya-lovers-vote-fallen-heart/ 4 days left
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41073-son-of-lot-needs-your-help 5 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-my-novel-son-of-lot/ 7 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/red-rabbit/ 8 days left
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41510-red-rabbit 9 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/99c-sale/ 19 days left
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41204-chasing-rabbits-is-live 21 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-the-winter-lady 14 days left/[/quote]


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-starborn-connection/ 1 day left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-the-overstolz-code/ 3 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/ya-lovers-vote-fallen-heart/ 3 days left
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41073-son-of-lot-needs-your-help 4 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-my-novel-son-of-lot/ 6 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/red-rabbit/ 7 days left
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41510-red-rabbit 8 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-the-winter-lady 13 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/99c-sale/ 18 days left
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41204-chasing-rabbits-is-live 20 days left


----------



## RMGauthier (Apr 22, 2016)

Supported everyone on lists. Have a headtalker myself would appreciate any support.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-campaign-2/

I'll keep checking in for any new links. BTW it's great that you're doing this.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

HeadTalker and Thunderclap and group tweets of any variety can help a little bit. 

They aren't much of a substitute for an honest-to-bookbub promo - but if you're on a budget like myself they are definitely useful in selling a few more books. They haven't ever sold a lot for me. I don't recommend paying ANYBODY for tweets - (and I'm NOT pointing and laughing at you at all, Jennifer - I've thrown money in the wrong direction in past promotions as well) - but I do not throw any kind of money at the Headtalkers that I do. It doesn't take a lot of time or effort.

It just helps pass the time until I save up enough for great big honest-to-bookbub promo.


----------



## writerguyKen (May 13, 2016)

Lloyd MacRae said:


> The amazing Kindle Scout thread offers great support to anyone entering a book hoping to get a contract. One of the methods of helping one another is supporting a HeadTalker or Thunderclap campaign.
> 
> But the opportunity to help one another is there for all authors running a book sale, book launches, pre-orders, email signup campaigns, etc. to get help as well.
> 
> ...


https://headtalker.com/?p=61412


----------



## writerguyKen (May 13, 2016)

Lloyd MacRae said:


> The amazing Kindle Scout thread offers great support to anyone entering a book hoping to get a contract. One of the methods of helping one another is supporting a HeadTalker or Thunderclap campaign.
> 
> But the opportunity to help one another is there for all authors running a book sale, book launches, pre-orders, email signup campaigns, etc. to get help as well.
> 
> ...


Sorry, Let me try that one more time! George Bailey on Headtalker
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-george-bailey/


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-the-overstolz-code/ 1 day left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/ya-lovers-vote-fallen-heart/ 1 days left
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41073-son-of-lot-needs-your-help 2 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-my-novel-son-of-lot/ 4 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/red-rabbit/ 5 days left
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41510-red-rabbit 6 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-the-winter-lady 11 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-campaign-2/ 13 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-george-bailey/ 13 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/99c-sale/ 16 days left
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41204-chasing-rabbits-is-live 18 days left


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41073-son-of-lot-needs-your-help 1 day left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-my-novel-son-of-lot/ 1 day left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/red-rabbit/ 4 days left
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41510-red-rabbit 5 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-the-winter-lady 10 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-campaign-2/ 12 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-george-bailey/ 12 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/99c-sale/ 15 days left
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41204-chasing-rabbits-is-live 17 days left


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41073-son-of-lot-needs-your-help last day
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-my-novel-son-of-lot/ last day
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/red-rabbit/ 3 days left
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41510-red-rabbit 4 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-the-winter-lady 9 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-campaign-2/ 11 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-george-bailey/ 11 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/99c-sale/ 14 days left
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41204-chasing-rabbits-is-live 16 days left


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/red-rabbit/ 2 days left
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41510-red-rabbit 3 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-the-winter-lady 8 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-campaign-2/ 10 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-george-bailey/ 10 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/99c-sale/ 12 days left
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41204-chasing-rabbits-is-live 15 days left


----------



## klagodzki (Apr 26, 2016)

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Updated list for campaigns-
> 
> https://headtalker.com/
> 
> ...


Here's mine for the list: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-son-of-lot/

Thanks!


----------



## writerguyKen (May 13, 2016)

klagodzki said:


> Here's mine for the list: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-son-of-lot/
> 
> Thanks!


Done! Good luck.


----------



## klagodzki (Apr 26, 2016)

writerguyKen said:


> Done! Good luck.


Thanks, Ken!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

klagodzki said:


> Here's mine for the list: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-son-of-lot/
> 
> Thanks!


Done. You only need another six.


----------



## klagodzki (Apr 26, 2016)

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Done. You only need another six.


Thanks, Lloyd!


----------



## SamAlbion (Oct 19, 2015)

writerguyKen said:


> https://headtalker.com/?p=61412


I don't have a campaign on the go, but I have clicked through on all of the links in this post --some campaigns were over, but I nominated the final three (as they were live)... am just building good karma points on this thread: might try this headtalker thing myself, soon-ish...


----------



## writerguyKen (May 13, 2016)

SamAlbion said:


> I don't have a campaign on the go, but I have clicked through on all of the links in this post --some campaigns were over, but I nominated the final three (as they were live)... am just building good karma points on this thread: might try this headtalker thing myself, soon-ish...


Thanks, Sam! I'll be very happy to help when you do.

Ken


----------



## RMGauthier (Apr 22, 2016)

It's always nice when people support no matter what it is. I keep an eye on this list for others needing support. I also try to tell people about this post. I'm sure it will grow bigger and bigger. Thanks for making this thread and keeping it going.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

All right - so I'm going to hit that last updated list for all I am worth.

I'd appreciate some support for my new HeadTalker.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-push/


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

Think I have all the headtalker ones. My phone seems to hate thunderclap for some reason. Good luck in everyone's directions.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41510-red-rabbit 1 day left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-son-of-lot/ 3 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-the-winter-lady 6 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-campaign-2/ 8 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-george-bailey/ 8 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/99c-sale/ 11 days left
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41204-chasing-rabbits-is-live 13 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-push/ 18 days left


----------



## normatoering (May 19, 2016)

Lloyd MacRae said:


> The amazing Kindle Scout thread offers great support to anyone entering a book hoping to get a contract. One of the methods of helping one another is supporting a HeadTalker or Thunderclap campaign.
> 
> But the opportunity to help one another is there for all authors running a book sale, book launches, pre-orders, email signup campaigns, etc. to get help as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Good luck on your campaigns Norma.  
We got your back


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-the-winter-lady 5 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-campaign-2/ 7 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-george-bailey/ 7 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/99c-sale/ 10 days left
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41204-chasing-rabbits-is-live 12 days left


----------



## klagodzki (Apr 26, 2016)

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Updated list for campaigns-
> 
> https://headtalker.com/
> 
> ...


Hi Lloyd -

The correct link to my HeadTalker is: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-son-of-lot/.

My Thunderclap died on the vine :-(.

Thanks so much!

Karol


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Folks - if you have head talker or thunderclap book campaigns, here is a fantastic facebook group where you can usually get the number you need by helping to support others...https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-son-of-lot/ 2 days
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-the-winter-lady 5 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-campaign-2/ 7 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-george-bailey/ 7 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/99c-sale/ 10 days left
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41204-chasing-rabbits-is-live 12 days left

Sorry I missed yours Karol.

And thanks for the Facebook link JETaylor. I added it.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-son-of-lot/ 1 day left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-the-winter-lady 3 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-campaign-2/ 5 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-george-bailey/ 5 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/99c-sale/ 8 days left
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41204-chasing-rabbits-is-live 10 days left


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Psst, Lloyd - I think that my campaign fell off of the back of the truck.


https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-push/


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-the-winter-lady 3 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-campaign-2/ 5 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/corporate-gypsy-girls/ 5 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-george-bailey/ 5 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/99c-sale/ 8 days left
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41204-chasing-rabbits-is-live 10 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-push/ 15 days left

Yes and I dropped another one, Steve. Sorry about that. 

I'm going to run a campaign to buy a brain


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Updated list for campaigns-
> 
> https://headtalker.com/
> 
> ...


LLoyd,
I'm working on a HeadTalker campaign. Keep your fingers crossed! Will let you know when it's ready, so you can add the URL link to the list. Thank you for this thread.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Meb Bryant said:


> LLoyd,
> I'm working on a HeadTalker campaign. Keep your fingers crossed! Will let you know when it's ready, so you can add the URL link to the list. Thank you for this thread.


Updated list for campaigns-

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-the-winter-lady 2 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-campaign-2/ 4 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/corporate-gypsy-girls/ 4 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-george-bailey/ 4 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/99c-sale/ 7 days left
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41204-chasing-rabbits-is-live 9 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-the-hunted-assassin/ 10 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-push/ 14 days left

Look forward to seeing your campaign Meb


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Lloyd,
Here is my link to the HeadTalker campaign for THE PRICE OF NORMAL.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-price-of-normal/

Thank you for your work on this thread and for helping out Paul. Sometimes our plans get in the way of life. I committed to supporting Paul's campaign and then I realized I don't know what to do. (turning red) Can you advise?


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Lloyd, 
Me again.
HeadTalker sent 2 YouTube links instructing how to support a campaign. Maybe they will come in handy down the road.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L42FgR6PD18

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BczXaBsp6gQ


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-the-winter-lady 1 day left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-campaign-2/ 3 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/corporate-gypsy-girls/ 3 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-george-bailey/ 3 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/99c-sale/ 6 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/torn-away/ 7 days left
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41204-chasing-rabbits-is-live 8 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-price-of-normal/ 9 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-push/ 13 days left

Thnaks Meb. Added the Youtube to original post


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

I've created a new HeadTalker campaign for my Kindle Scout run. I'll go through and add my support to all those on the list here. Thanks!

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-hunted-assassin/


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-campaign-2/ 1 day left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/corporate-gypsy-girls/ 1 day left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-george-bailey/ 1 day left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/99c-sale/ 4 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/torn-away/ 5 days left
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41204-chasing-rabbits-is-live 6 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-price-of-normal/ 7 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-push/ 11 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-hunted-assassin/ 13 days left


----------



## Scott Reeves (May 27, 2011)

I've created a HeadTalker for my new release. Supported most everyone on the list. Thanks!

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/flames-of-the-sun-release/


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Scott Reeves said:


> I've created a HeadTalker for my new release. Supported most everyone on the list. Thanks!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/flames-of-the-sun-release/


Supported. Welcome aboard Scott


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/99c-sale/ 3 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/torn-away/ 4 days left
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41204-chasing-rabbits-is-live 5 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-price-of-normal/ 6 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-push/ 10 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-hunted-assassin/ 12 days left


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/saturday-evening-girls-club/ 2 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/99c-sale/ 2 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/torn-away/ 3 days left
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41204-chasing-rabbits-is-live 4 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-price-of-normal/ 5 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-push/ 9 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-hunted-assassin/ 11 days left


----------



## Alex Lidell (Nov 8, 2014)

May I join the party please? https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-tides-on-kindlescout/ 13 days left. Thank you so much for keeping up this list


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/99c-sale/ Last day
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/torn-away/ 1 day left
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41204-chasing-rabbits-is-live 2 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-price-of-normal/ 3 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-push/ 7 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-hunted-assassin/ 9 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-tides-on-kindlescout/ 12 days left.


----------



## writerguyKen (May 13, 2016)

Alex Lidell said:


> May I join the party please? https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-tides-on-kindlescout/ 13 days left. Thank you so much for keeping up this list


Done!! Good luck.


----------



## RMGauthier (Apr 22, 2016)

I started a new campaign that I would love to have added to the list.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/control-kindle-scout-campaign/ 9 days left.

Thanks Lloyd


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/torn-away/ Last day
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41204-chasing-rabbits-is-live 1 day left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-price-of-normal/ 2 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-push/ 6 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-hunted-assassin/ 8 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/control-kindle-scout-campaign/ 8 days left.
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-tides-on-kindlescout/ 11 days left.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

writerguyKen said:


> https://headtalker.com/?p=61412


Ken, supported your Headtalker and plugged your book into a KS slot. Best!


----------



## writerguyKen (May 13, 2016)

Meb Bryant said:


> Ken, supported your Headtalker and plugged your book into a KS slot. Best!


THANKS!! I'll be very happy to be done with my 30 days tomorrow!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/41204-chasing-rabbits-is-live Last day
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-price-of-normal/ 1 day left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-push/ 5 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-hunted-assassin/ 7 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/control-kindle-scout-campaign/ 7 days left.
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-tides-on-kindlescout/ 10 days left.


----------



## RMGauthier (Apr 22, 2016)

Just some information for others, my stats for my Headtalker campaign. 

Day the campaign went off May 28th 243 clicks & 126 unquie clicks
May 29th 61 clicks & 38 unique clicks
May 30th 26 clicks & 12 unique clicks

I don't know what the difference in clicks and unique clicks is, but I did see some traffic on my Scout Campaign maybe 10 or 20 more page views. My campaign got 1,057,721 social reach and total 689 clicks and 271 unique clicks.

I have another one and will post totals when it is over.

Thanks for the thread Llyod, I know it's helpful.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-price-of-normal/ 1 day left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-push/ 5 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-hunted-assassin/ 7 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/control-kindle-scout-campaign/ 7 days left.
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-tides-on-kindlescout/ 10 days left.
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-fabled-on-kindlescout/ 25 days left.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Three hours left till my HeadTalker launch. Thank you, Lloyd, and the many kind supporters of my Kindle Scout campaign for The Price of Normal.


----------



## E.A.Ortega (May 31, 2016)

I'd love to join too! And all of you are getting promoted. Thanks everyone.

https://headtalker.com/?p=64105


----------



## RMGauthier (Apr 22, 2016)

E.A.Ortega said:


> I'd love to join too! And all of you are getting promoted. Thanks everyone.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/?p=64105


Supported! Your goal has been reached. Good luck.


----------



## E.A.Ortega (May 31, 2016)

RMGauthier said:


> Just some information for others, my stats for my Headtalker campaign.
> 
> Day the campaign went off May 28th 243 clicks & 126 unquie clicks
> May 29th 61 clicks & 38 unique clicks
> ...


Thank you for the support! Those stats are great although I thought it would bring more traffic to the page. Just ten views?


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-push/ 3 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-hunted-assassin/ 3 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/control-kindle-scout-campaign/ 5 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-fabled-on-kindlescout/ 5 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-tides-on-kindlescout/ 8 days left.
https://headtalker.com/?p=64105 10 days left


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

The HeadTalker campaign for THE PRICE OF NORMAL launched yesterday with 56 supporters for a total 2.24 million reach. The campaign garnered 353 clicks with 147 unique clicks from 12 countries. 

This is my first HeadTalker campaign and I'm extremely grateful for the support from Kindle Boards, the community, my friends, and especially to Lloyd MacRae who welcomed me this page.

Meb Bryant


----------



## tommy gun (May 3, 2015)

Hi! Hope I am not in trouble for this but I copied and pasted!
going on to support everyone here now

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-push/ 3 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-hunted-assassin/ 3 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/control-kindle-scout-campaign/ 5 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-fabled-on-kindlescout/ 5 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-tides-on-kindlescout/ 8 days left.
https://headtalker.com/?p=64105 10 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/welcome-to-the-marines/ 4 days left


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi! Hope I am not in trouble for this but I copied and pasted!
going on to support everyone here now

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-push/ 2 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-hunted-assassin/ 2 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/welcome-to-the-marines/ 3 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/control-kindle-scout-campaign/ 4 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-fabled-on-kindlescout/ 4 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-tides-on-kindlescout/ 7 days left.
https://headtalker.com/?p=64105 9 days left


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-push/ 1 day left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-hunted-assassin/ 1 day left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/welcome-to-the-marines/ 2 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/control-kindle-scout-campaign/ 3 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-fabled-on-kindlescout/ 3 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-tides-on-kindlescout/ 6 days left.
https://headtalker.com/?p=64105 8 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/moonlights-peril/ 14 days left


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-push/ Last day
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-hunted-assassin/ Last day
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/welcome-to-the-marines/ 1 day left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/control-kindle-scout-campaign/ 2 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-fabled-on-kindlescout/ 2 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-tides-on-kindlescout/ 5 days left.
https://headtalker.com/?p=64105 7 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/moonlights-peril/ 13 days left


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/welcome-to-the-marines/ Last day
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/control-kindle-scout-campaign/ 1 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-fabled-on-kindlescout/ 1 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-tides-on-kindlescout/ 4 days left.
https://headtalker.com/?p=64105 6 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/moonlights-peril/ 12 days left


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/control-kindle-scout-campaign/ Last day
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-fabled-on-kindlescout/ Last day
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-tides-on-kindlescout/ 3 days left.
https://headtalker.com/?p=64105 5 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/moonlights-peril/ 11 days left


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-tides-on-kindlescout/ 2 days left.
https://headtalker.com/?p=64105 4 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/moonlights-peril/ 10 days left


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-tides-on-kindlescout/ 1 day left.
https://headtalker.com/?p=64105 3 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/moonlights-peril/ 9 days left


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-tides-on-kindlescout/ 1 hour left.
https://headtalker.com/?p=64105 2 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/moonlights-peril/ 8 days left


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/?p=64105 1 day left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/moonlights-peril/ 7 days left


----------



## VirginiaMcClain (Sep 24, 2014)

Well, I decided to try out HeadTalker in hopes of gaining visibility for my Patreon campaign. I'll be interested to see if this works. And supporting the HeadTalker earns you a chance to win a free ebook copy of Blade's Edge! Thanks to anyone taking the time to look and to Lloyd for organizing this lovely thread.  https://headtalker.com/campaigns/support-badass-feminist-books/


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey Virginia!

I think THIS is the link you were wanting to post!

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/support-badass-feminist-books/


----------



## VirginiaMcClain (Sep 24, 2014)

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey Virginia!
> 
> I think THIS is the link you were wanting to post!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/support-bad*ss-feminist-books/


Ha! I didn't realize that the kboards censorbots would alter the link thus making it fail. Oops! It might be easier all around then if I use the HeadTalker shortened URL: https://headtalker.com/?p=65894

Thanks so much for pointing that out, Steve!


----------



## Stephanie Summers (Sep 2, 2015)

I have a thunderclap that ends on June 16th at 8pm. I need 20 more supporters, so I'm posting the link here.  I added my support where I could, and I'll definitely be checking back to see if I can help out others. What a great way to help each other out. Thanks for putting this together!

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/42798-romantic-suspense-not-to-miss


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/?p=64105 *3 hours left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/42798-romantic-suspense-not-to-miss *2 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/moonlights-peril/ *6 days left*
https://headtalker.com/?p=65894 *13 days left*


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

My Headtalker campaign ended, and so far, the stats are 426 clicks with 177 unique clicks. I didn't know what a unique click was so I contact Nolan Thompson, Co-Founder of HeadTalker. He's a very pleasant, helpful person. Here's an excerpt from his email:

"A unique click is a click on your link from a single computer. If everyone who clicks on your link only clicks it one time, then your unique clicks will be equal to your clicks."

So, now you know! Happy campaigning.


----------



## Melita Joy (Jun 9, 2016)

Hello, 
I noticed this thread a few days ago and have also started a headtalker campaign. Thanks for the useful stats Meb. I've found Nolan to be very responsive. In fact, it came as a bit of a surprise to hear from the co-founder for a basic question. Phenomenal service!


----------



## VirginiaMcClain (Sep 24, 2014)

Melita Joy said:


> Hello,
> I noticed this thread a few days ago and have also started a headtalker campaign. Thanks for the useful stats Meb. I've found Nolan to be very responsive. In fact, it came as a bit of a surprise to hear from the co-founder for a basic question. Phenomenal service!


Melita, would you mind sharing the link so that we can support you?


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/42798-romantic-suspense-not-to-miss *1 day left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/moonlights-peril/ *5 days left*
https://headtalker.com/?p=65894 *12 days left*
*
Melita, please add your link so that we can support you.*


----------



## tommy gun (May 3, 2015)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/42798-romantic-suspense-not-to-miss 1 day left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/moonlights-peril/ 5 days left
https://headtalker.com/?p=65894 12 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/star-traders-pre-release/ 14 days!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/42798-romantic-suspense-not-to-miss *last day*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/moonlights-peril/ *4 days left*
https://headtalker.com/?p=65894 *11 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/star-traders-pre-release/ *13 days!*


----------



## VirginiaMcClain (Sep 24, 2014)

beckrobertsonwrites said:


> Not sure how to add my headtalker campaign but here's the link if you can I will work my way through the others.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/read-free-crime-fiction-vote-2/


Lloyd will add you to the list that goes up tomorrow, and in the meantime I already hit support on yours! The list Lloyd posted today has all the active HeadTalkers listed along with days left to support.


----------



## RMGauthier (Apr 22, 2016)

Got everyone on the list and you too Beck. Good luck on your second campaign, hope it goes well.


----------



## Melita Joy (Jun 9, 2016)

VirginiaMcClain said:


> Melita, would you mind sharing the link so that we can support you?


Absolutely, I think this is the link to my headtalker, however, it does end tomorrow. My book is titled, Gisella. 
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindlescout/


----------



## VirginiaMcClain (Sep 24, 2014)

Melita Joy said:


> Absolutely, I think this is the link to my headtalker, however, it does end tomorrow. My book is titled, Gisella.
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindlescout/


Supported!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindlescout/ *1 day left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/moonlights-peril/ *3 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/read-free-crime-fiction-vote-2/ *6 days left*
https://headtalker.com/?p=65894 *10 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/star-traders-pre-release/ *12 days!*


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

All right - I've supported up to here - and here's one of my own. 


https://headtalker.com/campaigns/shotgun-christmas-in-july/


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/moonlights-peril/ *2 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/read-free-crime-fiction-vote-2/ *5 days left*
https://headtalker.com/?p=65894 *9 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/star-traders-pre-release/ *11 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/shotgun-christmas-in-july/ * 27 days left*


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

All right - so in the interest of experimentation I am setting up a Thunderclap.

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43530-kelpie-dreams?locale=en


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/moonlights-peril/ *1 day left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/read-free-crime-fiction-vote-2/ *4 days left*
https://headtalker.com/?p=65894 * 9 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/star-traders-pre-release/ *10 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/shotgun-christmas-in-july/ *26 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43530-kelpie-dreams?locale=en *29 days left*


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Steve Vernon said:


> All right - I've supported up to here - and here's one of my own.
> 
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/shotgun-christmas-in-july/


I was 26 of 25


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/read-free-crime-fiction-vote-2/ *3 days left*
https://headtalker.com/?p=65894 *8 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/star-traders-pre-release/ *9 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/shotgun-christmas-in-july/ *25 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43530-kelpie-dreams?locale=en *28 days left*

*Tom Germann.* You've reached your required # of supporters. You might want to send an email to Headtalker and get them to trigger it and/or do another one.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/read-free-crime-fiction-vote-2/ *2 days left*
https://headtalker.com/?p=65894 *6 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/star-traders-pre-release/ *8 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/shotgun-christmas-in-july/ *24 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43530-kelpie-dreams?locale=en *27 days left*


----------



## lincolnjcole (Mar 15, 2016)

Hey! Just set up a headtalker for my upcoming book launch for Raven's Peak!

I would love some support!

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/ravens-peak/


----------



## VirginiaMcClain (Sep 24, 2014)

Supported, Lincoln!

I think I'm all caught up and have everyone who has a current campaign on. Did I miss anyone? For most I am supporting using my @BladesEdgeBook account as it has way more followers than my personal twitter. Let me know if I missed you!

Here's my link again: https://headtalker.com/?p=65894


----------



## lincolnjcole (Mar 15, 2016)

Supported yours as well!

Thanks!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/read-free-crime-fiction-vote-2/ *1 day left*
https://headtalker.com/?p=65894 *5 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/star-traders-pre-release/ *7 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/ravens-peak/ *13 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/shotgun-christmas-in-july/ *23 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43530-kelpie-dreams?locale=en *26 days left*


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

All right - so this one isn't for me, but it's for Karen Charbonneau who is looking for a few more supporters for her Headtalker Kindle Scout campaign. She needs four more supporters within two days time.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/marble-creek/


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/marble-creek/ *2 days left*
https://headtalker.com/?p=65894 * 4 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/star-traders-pre-release/ *6 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/ravens-peak/ *12 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/shotgun-christmas-in-july/ *22 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43530-kelpie-dreams?locale=en *25 days left*


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/marble-creek/ *1 day left*
https://headtalker.com/?p=65894 *3 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/star-traders-pre-release/ * 5 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/ravens-peak/ *11 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/shotgun-christmas-in-july/ *21 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43530-kelpie-dreams?locale=en *24 days left*


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey, folks. I just set up a HeadTalker campaign for the book launch for The Hunted Assassin. Any support you could add would be awesome, and I will return the support. Thanks, everyone.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/brand-new-the-hunted-assassin/


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/?p=65894 *2 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/star-traders-pre-release/ *4 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/brand-new-the-hunted-assassin/ * 5 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/ravens-peak/ *10 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/shotgun-christmas-in-july/ *20 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43530-kelpie-dreams?locale=en *23 days left*


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/?p=65894 *1 day left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/star-traders-pre-release/ *3 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/brand-new-the-hunted-assassin/ *4 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/ravens-peak/ * 9 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/shotgun-christmas-in-july/ *19 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43530-kelpie-dreams?locale=en *22 days left*


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/?p=65894 * Last day*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/star-traders-pre-release/ *2 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/brand-new-the-hunted-assassin/ * 3 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/ravens-peak/* 8 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/shotgun-christmas-in-july/ *18 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43530-kelpie-dreams?locale=en *21 days left*


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/star-traders-pre-release/ *1 day left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/brand-new-the-hunted-assassin/ *2 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/ravens-peak/* 7 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/shotgun-christmas-in-july/ *17 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43530-kelpie-dreams?locale=en *20 days left*


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/star-traders-pre-release/ * *** Last day ****
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/brand-new-the-hunted-assassin/ *1 day left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/ravens-peak/ *6 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/shotgun-christmas-in-july/ *16 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43530-kelpie-dreams?locale=en *19 days left*


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/ravens-peak/* 5 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/shotgun-christmas-in-july/ 1*5 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43530-kelpie-dreams?locale=en *18 days left*


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/ravens-peak/ *4 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/shotgun-christmas-in-july/ *14 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43530-kelpie-dreams?locale=en *17 days left*


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/ravens-peak/ *3 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/shotgun-christmas-in-july/ *13 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43530-kelpie-dreams?locale=en *16 days left*


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/ravens-peak/ *2 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/shotgun-christmas-in-july/ *12 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43530-kelpie-dreams?locale=en *15 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43934-brazen-violations *24 days left*


----------



## A.C. Nixon (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi everyone,
After reading this thread, I decided to put together a Headtalker campaign for my new release. Thanks for your support.

https://headtalker.com/?p=69572


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/ravens-peak/ *1 day left*
https://headtalker.com/?p=69572 *3 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/shotgun-christmas-in-july/ *11 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43530-kelpie-dreams?locale=en *14 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43934-brazen-violations *23 days left*


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/ravens-peak/ *Last day*
https://headtalker.com/?p=69572 *2 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/shotgun-christmas-in-july/ *10 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43530-kelpie-dreams?locale=en *13 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43934-brazen-violations *22 days left*


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello Lloyd and everybody,

I'm back...this time with a HeadTalker pre-order campaign for THE PRICE OF NORMAL. I'd appreciate the support.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-price-of-normal-2/

Thanks!
Meb


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Meb Bryant said:


> Hello Lloyd and everybody,
> 
> I'm back...this time with a HeadTalker pre-order campaign for THE PRICE OF NORMAL. I'd appreciate the support.
> 
> ...


Welcome back, young lady.

We've got your back. 
Shouldn't take too long and you can add another.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/?p=69572 *1 day left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/shotgun-christmas-in-july/ *9 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-price-of-normal-2/ * 9 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43530-kelpie-dreams?locale=en *12 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43934-brazen-violations *21 days left*


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/?p=69572 *Last day*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/shotgun-christmas-in-july/ 8* days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-price-of-normal-2/ *8 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43530-kelpie-dreams?locale=en *11 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43934-brazen-violations *20 days left*


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Welcome back, young lady.
> 
> We've got your back.
> Shouldn't take too long and you can add another.


Thank you, Lloyd, for originally directing me to this post. I appreciate the support from you and the KBers and enjoy lending my support to their campaigns.

BTW, Nolan Thompson at HeadTalker is lovely to work with, and I've made a few friends through the site.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Here's a couple of more from some kboard Kindle Scout campaigns.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/zombie-nation/

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/jester-on-kindle-scout/


----------



## lossincasa (Jun 26, 2016)

Steve Vernon said:


> Here's a couple of more from some kboard Kindle Scout campaigns.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/zombie-nation/
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/jester-on-kindle-scout/


Thank you Steve, I really appreciate the support


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

Steve Vernon said:


> Here's a couple of more from some kboard Kindle Scout campaigns.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/zombie-nation/
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/jester-on-kindle-scout/


Thank you so much, Steve!

I also have a Thunderclap going:  [URL=http://thndr.me/UYNbAJ]http://thndr.me/UYNbAJ [/url]

I really appreciate all the support everyone has given me so early in my campaign.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/shotgun-christmas-in-july/ *7 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-price-of-normal-2/ *7 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43530-kelpie-dreams?locale=en *10 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/zombie-nation/ *13 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/jester-on-kindle-scout/ *17 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43934-brazen-violations *19 days left*
http://thndr.me/UYNbAJ *21 days left*


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/shotgun-christmas-in-july/ *6 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-price-of-normal-2/ *6 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43530-kelpie-dreams?locale=en * 9 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/zombie-nation/ *12 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/jester-on-kindle-scout/ *16 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43934-brazen-violations *18 days left*
http://thndr.me/UYNbAJ Zombie Nation Rises *20 days left*


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/shotgun-christmas-in-july/ *5 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-price-of-normal-2/ *5 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43530-kelpie-dreams?locale=en *8 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/zombie-nation/ *11 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/jester-on-kindle-scout/ *15 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43934-brazen-violations *17 days left*
http://thndr.me/UYNbAJ Zombie Nation Rises *19 days left*


----------



## lossincasa (Jun 26, 2016)

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Updated list for campaigns-
> 
> NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support
> 
> ...


Thank you Lloyd MacRae for keeping this list, good luck to everyone 

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3S6J7B6TARAQ1


----------



## RMGauthier (Apr 22, 2016)

Got everyone on the list. Good Luck with your campaigns or book sales.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/shotgun-christmas-in-july/ *4 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-price-of-normal-2/ *4 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43530-kelpie-dreams?locale=en *7 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/zombie-nation/ *10 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/jester-on-kindle-scout/ *14 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43934-brazen-violations *16 days left*
http://thndr.me/UYNbAJ Zombie Nation Rises *18 days left*

We need more. Keep em coming


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

Supported all current campaigns.


----------



## Frankie (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks so much for setting up this thread! I've just supported all current campaigns. This is my first Thunderclap campaign and I would be very grateful for your support! Many thanks to Steve Vernon for alerting me to this page. 
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/44344-one-blessed-event-2-giveaways?locale=en


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/shotgun-christmas-in-july/ *3 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-price-of-normal-2/ *3 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43530-kelpie-dreams?locale=en *6 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/44344-one-blessed-event-2-giveaways?locale=en *8 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/zombie-nation/ *9 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/jester-on-kindle-scout/ *13 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43934-brazen-violations *15 days left*
http://thndr.me/UYNbAJ Zombie Nation Rises *17 days left*


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-price-of-normal-2/ *1 day left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/shotgun-christmas-in-july/ *2 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43530-kelpie-dreams?locale=en *5 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/44344-one-blessed-event-2-giveaways?locale=en *7 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/zombie-nation/ *8 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/jester-on-kindle-scout/ *12 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43934-brazen-violations *14 days left*
http://thndr.me/UYNbAJ Zombie Nation Rises *16 days left*


----------



## BryanWay (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello!

My friend Jada Ryker encouraged me to try HeadTalker and mention my Kindle Scout campaign on these boards, so here I am!

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/life-after-the-void/

The KS campaign is for _*Life After: The Void*_ (amzn.to/2968LlJ), the second novel in my _*Life After*_ series and my first Kindle Scout campaign. I encourage any interested parties to e-mail me for a free copy of the first book.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/shotgun-christmas-in-july/ *1 day left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43530-kelpie-dreams?locale=en *4 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/44344-one-blessed-event-2-giveaways?locale=en *6 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/zombie-nation/ *7 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/life-after-the-void/ * 11 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/jester-on-kindle-scout/ *11 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43934-brazen-violations *13 days left*
http://thndr.me/UYNbAJ Zombie Nation Rises *15 days left*


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43530-kelpie-dreams?locale=en *3 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/44344-one-blessed-event-2-giveaways?locale=en *5 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/zombie-nation/ *6 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/life-after-the-void/ *10 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/jester-on-kindle-scout/ *10 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43934-brazen-violations *12 days left*
http://thndr.me/UYNbAJ Zombie Nation Rises *14 days left*


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43530-kelpie-dreams?locale=en* 2 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/44344-one-blessed-event-2-giveaways?locale=en *4 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/zombie-nation/ *5 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/life-after-the-void/ *9 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/jester-on-kindle-scout/ *9 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43934-brazen-violations *11 days left*
http://thndr.me/UYNbAJ Zombie Nation Rises *13 days left*


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43530-kelpie-dreams?locale=en *1 day left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/44344-one-blessed-event-2-giveaways?locale=en *3 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/zombie-nation/ *4 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/life-after-the-void/ *8 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/jester-on-kindle-scout/ *8 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43934-brazen-violations *10 days left*
http://thndr.me/UYNbAJ Zombie Nation Rises *12 days left*


----------



## Frankie (Mar 5, 2015)

Thank you, Lloyd! Blessed Event is past the halfway point, so everyone's support is really appreciated! I will return support (for just about anything but erotica or shock horror--my audience is cozy and traditional mystery).
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/44344-one-blessed-event-2-giveaways?locale=en


----------



## Jennifer Weiner (Jul 29, 2015)

Supported everyone on the latest post! Good luck with your campaigns!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/44344-one-blessed-event-2-giveaways?locale=en *2 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/zombie-nation/ *3 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/life-after-the-void/ *7 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/jester-on-kindle-scout/ *7 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43934-brazen-violations *9 days left*
http://thndr.me/UYNbAJ Zombie Nation Rises *11 days left*

Frankie, you're welcome.

And I would


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

NOTE: See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

https://headtalker.com/

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/44344-one-blessed-event-2-giveaways?locale=en *1 day left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/zombie-nation/ *2 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/life-after-the-void/ *6 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/jester-on-kindle-scout/ *6 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43934-brazen-violations *8 days left*
http://thndr.me/UYNbAJ Zombie Nation Rises *10 days left*

Frankie, you're welcome.

And I would


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I could use some help for my own HeadTalker campaign. https://headtalker.com/campaigns/revenant-rising/


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Steve Vernon said:


> I could use some help for my own HeadTalker campaign. https://headtalker.com/campaigns/revenant-rising/


All you had to do was ask 

====

Updated list for campaigns-

See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

*NOTE:Ending a campaign on a weekend can get you more eyeballs*

https://headtalker.com/

*Set it for 25 Supporters and 10 days and you can do several for your Scout campaign*

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

*Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.*

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/zombie-nation/ *1 day left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/life-after-the-void/ *5 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/jester-on-kindle-scout/* 5 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43934-brazen-violations *7 days left*
http://thndr.me/UYNbAJ Zombie Nation Rises *9 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/revenant-rising/ *9 days left*


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

*NOTE:Ending a campaign on a weekend can get you more eyeballs*

https://headtalker.com/

*Set it for 25 Supporters and 10 days and you can do several for your Scout campaig*n

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

*Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.*

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/zombie-nation/ *Last day*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/life-after-the-void/ *4 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/jester-on-kindle-scout/ *4 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43934-brazen-violations *6 days left*
http://thndr.me/UYNbAJ Zombie Nation Rises *8 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/revenant-rising/ *8 days left*


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

*NOTE:Ending a campaign on a weekend can get you more eyeballs*

https://headtalker.com/

*Set it for 25 Supporters and 10 days and you can do several for your Scout campaign*

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

*Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.*

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/life-after-the-void/ 3 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/jester-on-kindle-scout/ 3 days left
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43934-brazen-violations 5 days left
http://thndr.me/UYNbAJ Zombie Nation Rises 7 days left
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/revenant-rising/ 7 days left


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Okay, so my REVENANT Headtalker quickly reached its necessary 25 supporters and jumped to 38 supporters.

I'd appreciate if you could take that one off the list now, Lloyd, and substitute this one!

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/uncle-bobs-book-of-genesis-2/


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

*NOTE:Ending a campaign on a weekend can get you more eyeballs*ls

https://headtalker.com/

*Set it for 25 Supporters and 10 days and you can do several for your Scout campaign*

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

*Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.*

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/life-after-the-void/* 2 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/jester-on-kindle-scout/ *2 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43934-brazen-violations *4 days left*
http://thndr.me/UYNbAJ Zombie Nation Rises *6 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/uncle-bobs-book-of-genesis-2/ *10 days Left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/becoming-the-wolf/ *26 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/44838-becoming-the-wolf?locale=en *28 days left*

Removed REVENANT and added Uncle Bob's Book of Genesis

Also added Deborah Osment's Becoming The Wolf for both Thunderclap and Headtalker

Give them some love folks


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

*NOTE:Ending a campaign on a weekend can get you more eyeballs*

https://headtalker.com/

*Set it for 25 Supporters and 10 days and you can do several for your Scout campaign*

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

*Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.*

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/life-after-the-void/ *1 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/jester-on-kindle-scout/ *1 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43934-brazen-violations* 3 days left*
http://thndr.me/UYNbAJ Zombie Nation Rises *4 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/uncle-bobs-book-of-genesis-2/ *9 days Left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/becoming-the-wolf/ *25 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/44838-becoming-the-wolf?locale=en *27 days left*


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

*NOTE:Ending a campaign on a weekend can get you more eyeballs*

https://headtalker.com/

*Set it for 25 Supporters and 10 days and you can do several for your Scout campaign*

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

*Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.
*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43934-brazen-violations *2 days left*
http://thndr.me/UYNbAJ Zombie Nation Rises *4 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/uncle-bobs-book-of-genesis-2/ *9 days Left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/becoming-the-wolf/ *24 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/44838-becoming-the-wolf?locale=en *26 days left*


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

*NOTE:Ending a campaign on a weekend can get you more eyeballs*

https://headtalker.com/

*Set it for 25 Supporters and 10 days and you can do several for your Scout campaign*

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook
*
Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.*

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43934-brazen-violations *1 day left*
http://thndr.me/UYNbAJ Zombie Nation Rises *3 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/uncle-bobs-book-of-genesis-2/ *8 days Left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/becoming-the-wolf/ *23 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/44838-becoming-the-wolf?locale=en *25 days left*


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

*NOTE:Ending a campaign on a weekend can get you more eyeballs*

https://headtalker.com/

*Set it for 25 Supporters and 10 days and you can do several for your Scout campaign*

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

*Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.*

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/43934-brazen-violations *Last day*
http://thndr.me/UYNbAJ Zombie Nation Rises *2 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/uncle-bobs-book-of-genesis-2/ *7 days Left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/becoming-the-wolf/ *22 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/44838-becoming-the-wolf?locale=en *24 days left*


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

*NOTE:Ending a campaign on a weekend can get you more eyeballs*

https://headtalker.com/
*
Set it for 25 Supporters and 10 days and you can do several for your Scout campaign*

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook
*
Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.*

http://thndr.me/UYNbAJ Zombie Nation Rises *1 day left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/uncle-bobs-book-of-genesis-2/ *6 days Left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/becoming-the-wolf/ *21 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/44838-becoming-the-wolf?locale=en *23 days left*


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

*NOTE:Ending a campaign on a weekend can get you more eyeballs*

https://headtalker.com/

*Set it for 25 Supporters and 10 days and you can do several for your Scout campaign*

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

*Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.*

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/uncle-bobs-book-of-genesis-2/ *5 days Left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/becoming-the-wolf/ *20 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/44838-becoming-the-wolf?locale=en *22 days left*


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

*NOTE:Ending a campaign on a weekend can get you more eyeballs*

https://headtalker.com/
*
Set it for 25 Supporters and 10 days and you can do several for your Scout campaign*

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

*Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.*

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/uncle-bobs-book-of-genesis-2/ *4 days Left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/becoming-the-wolf/ *19 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/44838-becoming-the-wolf?locale=en *21 days left*


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

*NOTE:Ending a campaign on a weekend can get you more eyeballs*

https://headtalker.com/

*Set it for 25 Supporters and 10 days and you can do several for your Scout campaign*

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

*Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.*

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/uncle-bobs-book-of-genesis-2/ *3 days Left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/becoming-the-wolf/ *18 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/44838-becoming-the-wolf?locale=en *20 days left*


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Supported the current campaigns. I'll check back for new ones.

Please support my Thunderclap campaign for Worldwaker: https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/45114-worldwaker

I may try a Headtalker one too. Thanks for the weekend tip, Lloyd!

-D


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support
*
NOTE:Ending a campaign on a weekend can get you more eyeballs*

https://headtalker.com/

*Set it for 25 Supporters and 10 days and you can do several for your Scout campaign*

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

*Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.*

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/uncle-bobs-book-of-genesis-2/ *2 days Left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/becoming-the-wolf/ *17 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/44838-becoming-the-wolf?locale=en *19 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/45114-worldwaker *30 days left*

Welcome aboard Dean. Headtalker support is much easier to get here than a Thunderclap campaign and you can get 2 or 3 Headtalker campaigns done in the time you can get one Thunderclap at 100 supporters.


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks Llyod. Set up a Headtalker campaign. The support for that has come in much easier so far compared to Thunderclap.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/worldwaker-book-launch/


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

*NOTE:Ending a campaign on a weekend can get you more eyeballs*

https://headtalker.com/

*Set it for 25 Supporters and 10 days and you can do several for your Scout campaign*

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

*Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.*

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/uncle-bobs-book-of-genesis-2/ *1 day Left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/becoming-the-wolf/ *16 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/44838-becoming-the-wolf?locale=en *18 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/45114-worldwaker *29 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/worldwaker-book-launch/ *32 days left*


----------



## 91831 (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi, I have my first headtalker campaign for my Kindle Scout campaign. All help is appreciated!

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/an-unconventional-meeting/


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

All right, I'm caught up to here. My Headtalker for Uncle Bob's Red Flannel Bible Camp: The Book of Genesis is going live in the next half hour or so. Depending on if it generates any sales I might be holding back a bit on these Headtalkers and Thunderclaps. I just want to see how this one goes.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

*NOTE:Ending a campaign on a weekend can get you more eyeballs*

https://headtalker.com/
*
Set it for 25 Supporters and 10 days and you can do several for your Scout campaign*

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

*Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.*

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/uncle-bobs-book-of-genesis-2/ *Last day*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/an-unconventional-meeting/ * 4 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/becoming-the-wolf/ *15 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/44838-becoming-the-wolf?locale=en *17 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/45114-worldwaker *28 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/worldwaker-book-launch/ *31 days left*


----------



## Deborah Osment (Apr 22, 2016)

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/becoming-the-wolf/

Sorry, to beg but those last four are making me crazy. Thank you. Deborah


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

*NOTE:Ending a campaign on a weekend can get you more eyeballs*

https://headtalker.com/

*Set it for 25 Supporters and 10 days and you can do several for your Scout campaign*

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

*Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.*

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/an-unconventional-meeting/ *2 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/becoming-the-wolf/ *13 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/44838-becoming-the-wolf?locale=en *15 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/45114-worldwaker *26 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/worldwaker-book-launch/ *29 days left*

*Deborah* you have your 50 supporters now on your Headtalker. You can send an email to them and have it triggered and then do another Headtalker. I would suggest 25 supporters and 10 days and you should get fast support on that one.


----------



## John Minx (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi Lloyd,

Thanks in advance for keeping the wheels turning on this thread. If you could place this HeadTalker campaign with its Kindle Scout brethren, I'd be much obliged.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nomad-thriller-kindle-scout/


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

*NOTE:Ending a campaign on a weekend can get you more eyeballs*

https://headtalker.com/

*Set it for 25 Supporters and 10 days and you can do several for your Scout campaign*

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

*Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.*

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/becoming-the-wolf/ 1*2 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/44838-becoming-the-wolf?locale=en *14 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/45114-worldwaker *25 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nomad-thriller-kindle-scout/ *27 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/worldwaker-book-launch/ *28 days left*


----------



## SeanHinn (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi all, just added one to support my "free" day next week on Amazon, thanks in advance for any support!

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/free-new-dark-fantasy-tahr/


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

*NOTE:Ending a campaign on a weekend can get you more eyeballs*

https://headtalker.com/

*Set it for 25 Supporters and 10 days and you can do several for your Scout campaign*

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

*Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.*

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/free-new-dark-fantasy-tahr/ *4 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/becoming-the-wolf/ *11 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/44838-becoming-the-wolf?locale=en *13 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/45114-worldwaker *24 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nomad-thriller-kindle-scout/ *26 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/worldwaker-book-launch/ *27 days left*


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

*NOTE:Ending a campaign on a weekend can get you more eyeballs*

https://headtalker.com/

*Set it for 25 Supporters and 10 days and you can do several for your Scout campaign
*
https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

*Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.*

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/free-new-dark-fantasy-tahr/ * 3 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/becoming-the-wolf/ *10 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/44838-becoming-the-wolf?locale=en *12 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/45114-worldwaker *23 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nomad-thriller-kindle-scout/* 25 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/worldwaker-book-launch/ *26 days left*


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Adding another one of my own campaigns. Shameless groveling begins 

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/get-your-free-copy-betrayal/


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

*NOTE:Ending a campaign on a weekend can get you more eyeballs*

https://headtalker.com/

*Set it for 25 Supporters and 10 days and you can do several for your Scout campaign*

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

*Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.*

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/free-new-dark-fantasy-tahr/ *2 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/get-your-free-copy-betrayal/ *4 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/becoming-the-wolf/ *9 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/44838-becoming-the-wolf?locale=en *11 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/45114-worldwaker *22 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nomad-thriller-kindle-scout/ *24 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/worldwaker-book-launch/ *25 days left*


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

*NOTE:Ending a campaign on a weekend can get you more eyeballs*

https://headtalker.com/

*Set it for 25 Supporters and 10 days and you can do several for your Scout campaign*

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

*Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.*

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/free-new-dark-fantasy-tahr/ *1 day left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/get-your-free-copy-betrayal/ * 3 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/becoming-the-wolf/ *8 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/44838-becoming-the-wolf?locale=en *10 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/45114-worldwaker *21 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nomad-thriller-kindle-scout/ *23 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/worldwaker-book-launch/ *24 days left*


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

*NOTE:Ending a campaign on a weekend can get you more eyeballs*

https://headtalker.com/

*Set it for 25 Supporters and 10 days and you can do several for your Scout campaign*

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

*Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.*

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/free-new-dark-fantasy-tahr/ * Last day*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/get-your-free-copy-betrayal/ *2 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/becoming-the-wolf/ *7 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/44838-becoming-the-wolf?locale=en *9 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/45114-worldwaker *20 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nomad-thriller-kindle-scout/ *22 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/worldwaker-book-launch/ *23 days left*


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

*NOTE:Ending a campaign on a weekend can get you more eyeballs*

https://headtalker.com/

*Set it for 25 Supporters and 10 days and you can do several for your Scout campaign*

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

*Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.*

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/get-your-free-copy-betrayal/ *1 day left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/becoming-the-wolf/* 6 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/44838-becoming-the-wolf?locale=en *8 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/45114-worldwaker *19 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nomad-thriller-kindle-scout/ *21 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/worldwaker-book-launch/ *22 days left*


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

*NOTE:Ending a campaign on a weekend can get you more eyeballs*

https://headtalker.com/

*Set it for 25 Supporters and 10 days and you can do several for your Scout campaign*

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

*Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.*

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/get-your-free-copy-betrayal/ *Last day*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/becoming-the-wolf/ *5 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/44838-becoming-the-wolf?locale=en *7 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/45114-worldwaker *18 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nomad-thriller-kindle-scout/ *20 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/worldwaker-book-launch/ *21 days left*


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm trying to grab those missing four supporters for you, Lloyd - but with only two hours to do it, it is going to be tricky.


----------



## Deborah Osment (Apr 22, 2016)

Lloyd and Steve, I'm so excited. As you know each way you support on HeadTalker counts separately toward your supporter total. I did all four ways and took Lloyd to 25. I'm thrilled to be able to help. Deborah

Lloyd, I took your advice and started another HeadTalker at https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindlescout-becoming-the-wolf/
I still need eight people on my Thunderclap. https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/44838-becoming-the-wolf?locale=en


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow! Steve and Deborah. thank you for the final push


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

*NOTE:Ending a campaign on a weekend can get you more eyeballs*

https://headtalker.com/

*Set it for 25 Supporters and 10 days and you can do several for your Scout campaign
*
https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

*Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.*

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/becoming-the-wolf/ *4 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/44838-becoming-the-wolf?locale=en *6 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindlescout-becoming-the-wolf/ *6 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/get-a-free-copy-of-betrayal/ *13 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/45114-worldwaker *17 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nomad-thriller-kindle-scout/ *19 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/worldwaker-book-launch/ *20 days left*


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Supported all currently active campaigns


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

*NOTE:Ending a campaign on a weekend can get you more eyeballs*

https://headtalker.com/

*Set it for 25 Supporters and 10 days and you can do several for your Scout campaign*

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

*Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.*

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/becoming-the-wolf/ *3 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/44838-becoming-the-wolf?locale=en *5 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindlescout-becoming-the-wolf/ *5 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/get-a-free-copy-of-betrayal/ *12 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/45114-worldwaker *16 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/worldwaker-book-launch/ *19 days left*


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

*NOTE:Ending a campaign on a weekend can get you more eyeballs*

https://headtalker.com/

*Set it for 25 Supporters and 10 days and you can do several for your Scout campaign
*
https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

*Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.*

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/becoming-the-wolf/ *2 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/44838-becoming-the-wolf?locale=en *4 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindlescout-becoming-the-wolf/ *4 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/get-a-free-copy-of-betrayal/ *11 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/45114-worldwaker * 15 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/worldwaker-book-launch/ *18 days left*


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

*NOTE:*Ending a campaign on a weekend can get you more eyeballs

https://headtalker.com/

*Set it for 25 Supporters and 10 days and you can do several for your Scout campaign*

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

*Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.*

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/becoming-the-wolf/ *Last Day*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/44838-becoming-the-wolf?locale=en *2 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindlescout-becoming-the-wolf/ *2 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/get-a-free-copy-of-betrayal/ *9 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/45114-worldwaker *13 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/worldwaker-book-launch/ *16 days left*


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

I need some support for these campaigns. I got everyone in the post from earlier today...

Fall into Magic campaigns:
http://thndr.me/5tz6UD (I only need 2 more to ensure this campaign goes live)
http://thndr.me/4mKPXf
http://thndr.me/pKD23r
http://thndr.me/yXfykD

Wicked Legends campaigns:
http://thndr.me/zvAz75
http://thndr.me/ctdhYs
http://thndr.me/9EXJml
http://thndr.me/uUl507

Thank you!


----------



## RubyMadden (Jun 11, 2014)

Any support will be appreciated & reciprocated. Thanks! 

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/45390-bad-boys-romance-bundle

Also, come join our HeadTalker facebook Group >>> https://www.facebook.com/groups/345177789001747/


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

*NOTE:*Ending a campaign on a weekend can get you more eyeballs

https://headtalker.com/

*Set it for 25 Supporters and 10 days and you can do several for your Scout campaign*

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

*Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.*

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/45390-bad-boys-romance-bundle *Last Day*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/44838-becoming-the-wolf?locale=en *1 day left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindlescout-becoming-the-wolf/ *1 day left*
Fall into Magic http://thndr.me/5tz6UD *6 days*
Fall into Magic http://thndr.me/4mKPXf *6 days* 
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/get-a-free-copy-of-betrayal/ *8 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/45114-worldwaker *12 days left*
Fall into Magic http://thndr.me/pKD23r *13 days *
Fall into Magic http://thndr.me/yXfykD *13 days* 
Wicked Legends http://thndr.me/zvAz75 *13 days* 
Wicked Legends http://thndr.me/ctdhYs *13 days* 
Wicked Legends http://thndr.me/9EXJml *13 days* 
Wicked Legends http://thndr.me/uUl507 *13 days* 
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/worldwaker-book-launch/ *15 days left*


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

*NOTE:*Ending a campaign on a weekend can get you more eyeballs

https://headtalker.com/

*Set it for 25 Supporters and 10 days and you can do several for your Scout campaign*

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

*Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.*

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/45390-bad-boys-romance-bundle *Last Day*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/44838-becoming-the-wolf?locale=en *Last Day*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindlescout-becoming-the-wolf/ *Last Day*
Fall into Magic http://thndr.me/5tz6UD *5 days left*
Fall into Magic http://thndr.me/4mKPXf *5 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/get-a-free-copy-of-betrayal/ *8 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/45114-worldwaker *11 days left*
Fall into Magic http://thndr.me/pKD23r *12 days left*
Fall into Magic http://thndr.me/yXfykD *12 days left*
Wicked Legends http://thndr.me/zvAz75 *12 days left*
Wicked Legends http://thndr.me/ctdhYs *12 days left*
Wicked Legends http://thndr.me/9EXJml *12 days left*
Wicked Legends http://thndr.me/uUl507 *12 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/worldwaker-book-launch/ *14 days left*


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

*NOTE:*Ending a campaign on a weekend can get you more eyeballs

https://headtalker.com/

Set it for 25 Supporters and 10 days and you can do several for your Scout campaign

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

*Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.
*

Fall into Magic http://thndr.me/5tz6UD *4 days left*
Fall into Magic http://thndr.me/4mKPXf *4 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/get-a-free-copy-of-betrayal/ *7 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/45114-worldwaker *10 days left*
Fall into Magic http://thndr.me/pKD23r *11 days left*
Fall into Magic http://thndr.me/yXfykD *11 days left*
Wicked Legends http://thndr.me/zvAz75 *11 days left*
Wicked Legends http://thndr.me/ctdhYs 1*11 days left*
Wicked Legends http://thndr.me/9EXJml *11 days left*
Wicked Legends http://thndr.me/uUl507 *11 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/worldwaker-book-launch/ *13 days left*


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

*NOTE:*Ending a campaign on a weekend can get you more eyeballs

https://headtalker.com/

*Set it for 25 Supporters and 10 days and you can do several for your Scout campaign*

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

*Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.*

Fall into Magic http://thndr.me/5tz6UD *3 days left*
Fall into Magic http://thndr.me/4mKPXf *3 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/get-a-free-copy-of-betrayal/ *6 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/45114-worldwaker *9 days left*
Fall into Magic http://thndr.me/pKD23r *10 days left*
Fall into Magic http://thndr.me/yXfykD *10 days left*
Wicked Legends http://thndr.me/zvAz75 *10 days left*
Wicked Legends http://thndr.me/ctdhYs *10 days left*
Wicked Legends http://thndr.me/9EXJml *10 days left*
Wicked Legends http://thndr.me/uUl507 *10 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/worldwaker-book-launch/ *12 days left*


----------



## BookishDreams (Apr 12, 2016)

Set up a Thunderclap for my pre-order. Any support will be greatly appreciated 

http://thndr.me/PU4cQF

P.S. Going through all the campaigns I haven't yet supported now


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

*NOTE:*Ending a campaign on a weekend can get you more eyeballs

https://headtalker.com/

*Set it for 25 Supporters and 10 days and you can do several for your Scout campaign
*
https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

*Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.*

Fall into Magic http://thndr.me/5tz6UD *2 days left*
Fall into Magic http://thndr.me/4mKPXf *2 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/get-a-free-copy-of-betrayal/ *5 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/45114-worldwaker *8 days left*
Fall into Magic http://thndr.me/pKD23r *9 days left*
Fall into Magic http://thndr.me/yXfykD *9 days left*
Wicked Legends http://thndr.me/zvAz75 *9 days left*
Wicked Legends http://thndr.me/ctdhYs *9 days left*
Wicked Legends http://thndr.me/9EXJml *9 days left*
Wicked Legends http://thndr.me/uUl507 *9 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/worldwaker-book-launch/ *11 days left*
http://thndr.me/PU4cQF When myth becomes reality *30 days left*


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

*NOTE:*Ending a campaign on a weekend can get you more eyeballs

https://headtalker.com/

*Set it for 25 Supporters and 10 days and you can do several for your Scout campaign*

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

*Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.
*
Fall into Magic http://thndr.me/5tz6UD *1 day left*
Fall into Magic http://thndr.me/4mKPXf *1 day left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/get-a-free-copy-of-betrayal/ *4 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/45114-worldwaker *7 days left*
Fall into Magic http://thndr.me/pKD23r *8 days left*
Fall into Magic http://thndr.me/yXfykD *8 days left*
Wicked Legends http://thndr.me/zvAz75 *8 days left*
Wicked Legends http://thndr.me/ctdhYs *8 days left*
Wicked Legends http://thndr.me/9EXJml *8 days left*
Wicked Legends http://thndr.me/uUl507 *8 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/worldwaker-book-launch/ *10 days left*
http://thndr.me/PU4cQF When myth becomes reality *29 days left*


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support
*
NOTE:* Ending a campaign on a weekend can get you more eyeballs

https://headtalker.com/

Set it for 25 Supporters and 10 days and you can do several for your Scout campaign

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

*Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.
*
Fall into Magic http://thndr.me/5tz6UD *Last day*
Fall into Magic http://thndr.me/4mKPXf *Last day*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/get-a-free-copy-of-betrayal/ *3 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/45114-worldwaker *6 days left*
Fall into Magic http://thndr.me/pKD23r *7 days left*
Fall into Magic http://thndr.me/yXfykD *7 days left*
Wicked Legends http://thndr.me/zvAz75 *7 days left*
Wicked Legends http://thndr.me/ctdhYs *7 days left*
Wicked Legends http://thndr.me/9EXJml *7 days left*
Wicked Legends http://thndr.me/uUl507 *7 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/worldwaker-book-launch/ *9 days left*
http://thndr.me/PU4cQF When myth becomes reality *28 days left*


----------



## Aaronhodges (Dec 19, 2015)

Added my support to as many as I could  Hope you all do well!

I'm also trying this out for the first time myself - figured I'd give it a go. But I'm a bit late to the party, as my promotion starts 1st September! Hopefully I can reach the 25 supporters. Here's my link if its possible to share:
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/99c-stormwielder/



Lloyd MacRae said:


> Updated list for campaigns-
> 
> See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support
> *
> ...


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

*NOTE:* Ending a campaign on a weekend can get you more eyeballs

https://headtalker.com/

*Set it for 25 Supporters and 10 days and you can do several for your Scout campaign*

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

*Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.*

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/get-a-free-copy-of-betrayal/ *2 days left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/45114-worldwaker *5 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/99c-stormwielder/ *6 days left*
Fall into Magic http://thndr.me/pKD23r *6 days left*
Fall into Magic http://thndr.me/yXfykD *6 days left*
Wicked Legends http://thndr.me/zvAz75 *6 days left*
Wicked Legends http://thndr.me/ctdhYs *6 days left*
Wicked Legends http://thndr.me/9EXJml *6 days left*
Wicked Legends http://thndr.me/uUl507 *6 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/worldwaker-book-launch/ *8 days left*
http://thndr.me/PU4cQF When myth becomes reality *29 days left*


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Updated list for campaigns-

See the OP for how to run a campaign or add your support

*NOTE:* Ending a campaign on a weekend can get you more eyeballs

https://headtalker.com/

*Set it for 25 Supporters and 10 days and you can do several for your Scout campaign*

https://www.thunderclap.it/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/ Campaigns help on Facebook

*Please click through and support your fellow authors if you can by adding your Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr or Linkedin followers.*

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/get-a-free-copy-of-betrayal/ *1 day left*
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/45114-worldwaker *4 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/99c-stormwielder/ *5 days left*
Fall into Magic http://thndr.me/pKD23r *5 days left*
Fall into Magic http://thndr.me/yXfykD *5 days left*
Wicked Legends http://thndr.me/zvAz75 *5 days left*
Wicked Legends http://thndr.me/ctdhYs *5 days left*
Wicked Legends http://thndr.me/9EXJml *5 days left*
Wicked Legends http://thndr.me/uUl507 *5 days left*
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/worldwaker-book-launch/ *7 days left*
http://thndr.me/PU4cQF When myth becomes reality *28 days left*


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Supported y'all based on the 8/27 post. Still need some for this one- Wicked Legends http://thndr.me/9EXJml
The others are fully supported. Thank you!


----------



## Jennifer Weiner (Jul 29, 2015)

I added my support to all not fully supported on the last support list... and would appreciate any support you can offer on my headtalker. got 3 days for approval on thunderclap--interesting to find out which works better with everything else being equal (doing a small experiment!)

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/24-date-night-ideas-for-0-99/ 24 Date Night Ideas for $0.99!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Got you supported Jennifer - mine are fully supported now.  They go live tomorrow.


----------



## Jennifer Weiner (Jul 29, 2015)

JETaylor said:


> Got you supported Jennifer - mine are fully supported now. They go live tomorrow.


Thanks! I'm thinking I may have been over ambitious on mine lol!


----------



## Michele Brouder (Jun 13, 2011)

I've started a headtalker campaign if anyone can help me. Would be willing to return the favor! Many thanks.

It's for my Christmas romcom, A Whyte Christmas, which is currently in a Kindle Scout campaign.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-a-whyte-christmas/


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

There's a Headtalker campaign for the SFF Mega Promo this week:

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/october-instafreebie-sff-promo/


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey, everyone. I'm running a HeadTalker campaign to spread the word about my Kindle Giveaway. Any help would be appreciated, and I'll return ALL support! Thanks!

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-giveaway-with-books/


----------



## lincolnjcole (Mar 15, 2016)

Hey all!

I would appreciate if anyone was willing to add their support to this headtalker campaign! It is for an instafreebie group promo going out on black friday!

Thanks all so much!

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nov-25-blast-horroruf/


----------



## SG (May 25, 2016)

Hello everyone!

Will appreciate any support to this HeadTalker campaign for my KindleScout entry - https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kindle-scout-2/

A million thanks!


----------



## PZoro (Nov 15, 2016)

Hello

May you please add your invaluable support to my Headtalker for "The Sleeping Pool II" on Kindle Scout. I've checked on the latest entries to the thread for campaigns to support and found nothing. I think I've missed out on something. Is there somewhere current campaigns are listed so I can support others?

My campaign:
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/p-zoro-on-kindle-scout/


----------



## lincolnjcole (Mar 15, 2016)

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/winter-solstice-anthology-kp/

Just set this one up now as well! would love some extra support on it!

If you want a copy of the anthology it is in the sig below! #free


----------



## Steve W. (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi guys,

I have two HeadTalker campaigns going on with only has 3 days left. One of them is currently trending (which is awesome).

I would love any help you guys could lend to help give it a shove.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/relic/
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/revengers3/

Thanks in advance, everyone. Cheers!
I'm going to go through the list and support your campaigns too!

Cheers!


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

I just set up a second head talker campaign for my Kindle Scout submission, Everything For Love.
I think I've already supported a lot of the other campaigns going on already, but I'm going to double check through the list and see if I missed any current ones. Would appreciate any support! 

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/second-everything-for-love/


----------



## RaffertyBlack (Nov 12, 2016)

Hello everyone! Would love some extra support on my thunderclap campaign for Chameleons. I'm systematically going through the thread, adding my support to all current campaigns. Best of luck to all!


----------



## marissamarchan (Nov 10, 2016)

Steve W. said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have two HeadTalker campaigns going on with only has 3 days left. One of them is currently trending (which is awesome).
> 
> ...


Hi Steve. I supported both. Good luck!


----------



## Steve W. (Feb 23, 2011)

marissamarchan said:


> Hi Steve. I supported both. Good luck!


thank you so much! I really appreciate it.


----------



## PZoro (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi

My current Headtalker is as below. Would appreciate support and always return the favor.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-kindle-scout/


----------



## amdonehere (May 1, 2015)

My fellow authors and I in a Pearl Harbor anthology in commemoration of the upcoming 75th Anniversary of Pearl Harbor (Dec 7) can really use your support. We need 27 more supporters. Please help!

http://thndr.me/5vgzus

Thanks!


----------



## PZoro (Nov 15, 2016)

AlexaKang said:


> My fellow authors and I in a Pearl Harbor anthology in commemoration of the upcoming 75th Anniversary of Pearl Harbor (Dec 7) can really use your support. We need 27 more supporters. Please help!
> 
> http://thndr.me/5vgzus
> 
> Thanks!


Supported Alexa. Mine is here:https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-kindle-scout/


----------



## PZoro (Nov 15, 2016)

Steve W. said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have two HeadTalker campaigns going on with only has 3 days left. One of them is currently trending (which is awesome).
> 
> ...


Hi Steve. Supported both of them. Would be excited if you check out mine here: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-kindle-scout/


----------



## Horia Stoian (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi everyone  I have 17 more days until my Head Talker campaign ends  If anyone wants to help out, I will of course return the favor  Have a good one guys 

 My book on Kindle Scout: Divider (astrid Series - Book 1)
 My Head Talker Campaign


----------



## Steve W. (Feb 23, 2011)

PZoro said:


> Hi Steve. Supported both of them. Would be excited if you check out mine here: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-kindle-scout/


Done. Thank you for your support too!



Horia Stoian said:


> Hi everyone  I have 17 more days until my Head Talker campaign ends  If anyone wants to help out, I will of course return the favor  Have a good one guys
> 
> My book on Kindle Scout: Divider (astrid Series - Book 1)
> My Head Talker Campaign


done


----------



## RaffertyBlack (Nov 12, 2016)

Steve W. said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have two HeadTalker campaigns going on with only has 3 days left. One of them is currently trending (which is awesome).
> 
> ...


Supported your campaigns. Good luck! Awesome banners btw! Gorgeous


----------



## RaffertyBlack (Nov 12, 2016)

MarilynVix said:


> I just set up a second head talker campaign for my Kindle Scout submission, Everything For Love.
> I think I've already supported a lot of the other campaigns going on already, but I'm going to double check through the list and see if I missed any current ones. Would appreciate any support!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/second-everything-for-love/


Supported! Good luck Marilyn!


----------



## RaffertyBlack (Nov 12, 2016)

AlexaKang said:


> My fellow authors and I in a Pearl Harbor anthology in commemoration of the upcoming 75th Anniversary of Pearl Harbor (Dec 7) can really use your support. We need 27 more supporters. Please help!
> 
> http://thndr.me/5vgzus
> 
> Thanks!


Supported! Good luck!


----------



## RaffertyBlack (Nov 12, 2016)

PZoro said:


> Hi
> 
> My current Headtalker is as below. Would appreciate support and always return the favor.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-kindle-scout/


Supported! Good luck!


----------



## Steve W. (Feb 23, 2011)

RaffertyBlack said:


> Supported your campaigns. Good luck! Awesome banners btw! Gorgeous


Thanks so much! I just supported your Thunderclap. Looks great.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson (Nov 12, 2016)

Hello everyone! I've got a headtalker for my Kindle Scout campaign here: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/descending-2/
I'll be sure to support the writers in this thread. Good luck everyone!


----------



## amdonehere (May 1, 2015)

RaffertyBlack said:


> Supported! Good luck!


Thanks RaffertyBlack! Really appreciate it!


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

I have a release day blitz scheduled for my new book https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N2NVWP5/

Please support my Headtalker campaign. https://headtalker.com/campaigns/chameleon-assassin-release-day/


----------



## papercarver65 (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello all!

I've just started a HeadTalker campaign for my Kindle Scout novel. Appreciate any support and I always support back 

Thank you!

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/glimmer-of-steel/


----------



## RWhite7699 (Aug 23, 2016)

I've just started a headtalker campaign for my novel, Lily of the Valley here: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/lily-of-the-valley/
Please support and I will return the favor. Thank you!


----------



## Melanie Tomlin (Nov 9, 2015)

This one ends tomorrow. It's for 'The Prolific Reader -- An instaFreebie Repository'.
Thank you to anyone who supports it 

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-prolific-reader/

I've just added my support for the following people:

PZoro (just made it in tine for yours!)
AlexaKang
Horia Stoian
JulianneQJohnson
brkingsolver
papercarver65
RWhite7699


----------



## papercarver65 (Nov 10, 2013)

Melanie Tomlin said:


> This one ends tomorrow. It's for 'The Prolific Reader -- An instaFreebie Repository'.
> Thank you to anyone who supports it
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-prolific-reader/
> ...


Thank you Melanie! I just supported yours as well. Here's hoping it helps!


----------



## RWhite7699 (Aug 23, 2016)

I think I have supported all current campaigns on this board. Please let me know if I missed anybody. Good luck all.


----------



## lauramg_1406 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hey, going through and supporting what's still open now!

Here's my Headtalker link 

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/0-99-what-lies-beneath-the-ma/

TIA!


----------



## PZoro (Nov 15, 2016)

papercarver65 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I've just started a HeadTalker campaign for my Kindle Scout novel. Appreciate any support and I always support back
> 
> ...


Hi. Supported. You can find my current campaign here: 
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-sleeping-pool-ii-on-ks/


----------



## PZoro (Nov 15, 2016)

RWhite7699 said:


> I've just started a headtalker campaign for my novel, Lily of the Valley here: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/lily-of-the-valley/
> Please support and I will return the favor. Thank you!


Hi, Ruth. Supported. You can find my current one here:
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-sleeping-pool-ii-on-ks/


----------



## PZoro (Nov 15, 2016)

Melanie Tomlin said:


> This one ends tomorrow. It's for 'The Prolific Reader -- An instaFreebie Repository'.
> Thank you to anyone who supports it
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-prolific-reader/
> ...


 Hi Melanie. Thank you for the support. Sorry, I missed your campaign. I owe you. If you have another, please send me a message so I can return the favor.


----------



## PZoro (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm Looking for support for the last Headtalker for my book on Kindle Scout. Will return the favor.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-sleeping-pool-ii-on-ks/


----------



## Joynell Schultz (Oct 29, 2016)

I've got one too! https://headtalker.com/campaigns/pre-order-love-lies-clones/

I supported everyone on the first two pages of this thread in return.


----------



## papercarver65 (Nov 10, 2013)

Joynell Schultz said:


> I've got one too! https://headtalker.com/campaigns/pre-order-love-lies-clones/
> 
> I supported everyone on the first two pages of this thread in return.


Gotcha Joynell. Good luck with your campaign, and thank you for your support!


----------



## cecilialane (Nov 5, 2016)

I would appreciate some support!

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/smoulder-dragonsworn/


----------



## papercarver65 (Nov 10, 2013)

cecilialane said:


> I would appreciate some support!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/smoulder-dragonsworn/


Done Cecilia, good luck!


----------



## RWhite7699 (Aug 23, 2016)

My headtalker campaign has stalled. Please give me a push here: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/lily-of-the-valley/
Thanks! I think I have supported everybody on this thread who has a current campaign running.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Supported.

Here is mine 

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-stars-cry/


----------



## RWhite7699 (Aug 23, 2016)

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Supported.
> 
> Here is mine
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-stars-cry/


Done! I love your title. Your book is already on my list to read the excerpt. Good luck.


----------



## stillmyheart (Aug 29, 2016)

Here's mine! https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-only-one-christmas-promo/

Just got everyone on the last two pages.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

papercarver65 said:


> Gotcha Joynell. Good luck with your campaign, and thank you for your support!


Done!



cecilialane said:


> I would appreciate some support!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/smoulder-dragonsworn/


Done!



RWhite7699 said:


> My headtalker campaign has stalled. Please give me a push here: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/lily-of-the-valley/
> Thanks! I think I have supported everybody on this thread who has a current campaign running.


Done!



Lloyd MacRae said:


> Supported.
> Here is mine
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-stars-cry/


Done!



stillmyheart said:


> Here's mine! https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-only-one-christmas-promo/
> Just got everyone on the last two pages.


And done!

How about some help for my own?

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-christmas-freebie/


----------



## RWhite7699 (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks for your support. I reached my goal!


----------



## Joynell Schultz (Oct 29, 2016)

RWhite7699 said:


> Thanks for your support. I reached my goal!


I second that! I'm all caught up again. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Tom Swyers (Jun 17, 2015)

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Supported.
> 
> Here is mine
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-stars-cry/


Gotcha.


----------



## Tom Swyers (Jun 17, 2015)

Steve Vernon said:


> How about some help for my own?
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-christmas-freebie/


Supported! Thank you, Steve, for all you do here on KBoards.


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/simulation-ya-syfy-dystopian/

After rejection from Kindle Scout, I am promoting myself. We know how that goes Please support my head talker campaign. I just need a few people.

Thank you!


----------



## dorihoxa (Feb 12, 2016)

Supported. Good luck!


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

dorihoxa said:


> Supported. Good luck!


Thanks! What a grueling process Which I'm sure you all can relate


----------



## lincolnjcole (Mar 15, 2016)

hey all!

2 Campaigns I'm hoping to get supported!

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/winter-solstice-social-campaig/

and

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/ravens-peak-january/

Thanks so much!


----------



## dorihoxa (Feb 12, 2016)

Supported all of the above 

Here's mine: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-deal/


----------



## lauramg_1406 (Oct 15, 2016)

Could you please help support the headtalkers for our cross promo after Christmas! Thanks!

https://headtalker.com/?p=91279
https://headtalker.com/?p=91280
https://headtalker.com/?p=91281


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

Only six days left and I need your support on Head Talker to launch this (just need 14 more votes)

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/simulation-ya-syfy-dystopian/


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Okay, so I've supported all the campaigns on page 11.

I'd appreciate some help with mine.
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-christmas-freebie/

If anyone is looking for some MORE supporters, drop me a personal message on my Facebook page.


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

Only 7 more votes to go. Please support. I've supported above links.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/simulation-ya-syfy-dystopian/


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

Argh, turns out I'm following, not supporting. This is confusing. 
Back to head talker.


----------



## MWhateley (Jun 4, 2016)

If I could get some support with my two, it would be appreciated. I have made sure to support the ones on this page first. If I have missed anyone off, let me know.
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/operation-desert-swarm/

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/666-horror-story-collection/

You're all wonderful. Thank you in advance.


----------



## RWhite7699 (Aug 23, 2016)

Done, MWhateley. Good luck.


----------



## MWhateley (Jun 4, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

All right - so I am done supporting right down to here.

Help me out if you can.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-christmas-freebie/


----------



## MWhateley (Jun 4, 2016)

I could do with a little support for my headtalker campaign. They are so close to having enough. Thank you in advance.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/operation-desert-swarm/
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/666-horror-story-collection/


----------



## Holly Dodd (Jul 23, 2011)

I could use some support with my Thunderclap.

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/51341-giving-it-up-holly-dodd?locale=en


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

All right - so I hope all of you folks are having a great day. My Headtalker has gone live. 1,428,118 social reach for my biggest campaign yet. Thanks for all of your wonderful support.


----------



## Tom Swyers (Jun 17, 2015)

lincolnjcole said:


> hey all!
> 
> 2 Campaigns I'm hoping to get supported!
> 
> ...


Supporting the January one. Good luck!


----------



## Tom Swyers (Jun 17, 2015)

MWhateley said:


> I could do with a little support for my headtalker campaign. They are so close to having enough. Thank you in advance.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/operation-desert-swarm/
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/666-horror-story-collection/


Supported the second one. Good Luck!


----------



## dorihoxa (Feb 12, 2016)

Just one support away...help me out, please! Supported everyone on the last page 

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-deal/


----------



## lauramg_1406 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi all! I have two headtalkers that could use some support please  think I have most of those listed already but am going to double check now 

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-dryads-pawprint-release/

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/by-any-other-name/

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Supported up to here!


----------



## jcarter (Sep 21, 2016)

Hello! I have a headtalker campaign that could use some supporting. Would you mind taking a look?

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/must-be-murder/

I'm going to support the current campaigns in this thread as well. 

Thanks!


----------



## Joynell Schultz (Oct 29, 2016)

I just supported as many as I could on the first few pages of this thread. Any chance you'd support mine? Go-live is February 16th.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/love-lies-clones-on-sale/


----------



## Tom Swyers (Jun 17, 2015)

jcarter said:


> Hello! I have a headtalker campaign that could use some supporting. Would you mind taking a look?
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/must-be-murder/
> 
> ...


Supported!


----------



## Tom Swyers (Jun 17, 2015)

Joynell Schultz said:


> I just supported as many as I could on the first few pages of this thread. Any chance you'd support mine? Go-live is February 16th.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/love-lies-clones-on-sale/


Supported!


----------



## RWhite7699 (Aug 23, 2016)

Got a very important Headtalker campaign going for Valentine's Day. Please support here: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/my-dystopian-valentine
Thank you!
P.S. I think I have supported everyone on this thread. Let me know if you have a current campaign I haven't supported yet.


----------



## papercarver65 (Nov 10, 2013)

I've supported the campaigns that haven't closed yet. If you have a moment, I'd appreciate your support too. Thank you!

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/glimmer-of-steel-now-available/


----------



## RWhite7699 (Aug 23, 2016)

papercarver65 said:


> I've supported the campaigns that haven't closed yet. If you have a moment, I'd appreciate your support too. Thank you!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/glimmer-of-steel-now-available/


Supported yours several days ago. Good luck!


----------



## papercarver65 (Nov 10, 2013)

RWhite7699 said:


> Supported yours several days ago. Good luck!


Thank you Ruth, I appreciate it! I'm 9 short so trying to close the gap


----------



## RWhite7699 (Aug 23, 2016)

papercarver65 said:


> Thank you Ruth, I appreciate it! I'm 9 short so trying to close the gap


Try Community at KDP. They are very responsive.


----------



## Tom Swyers (Jun 17, 2015)

Good Morning!

I've started a Co-Promote sharing request thread here for those interested:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,246967.0.html


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I've supported all up to here.

I could use some help for a Valentine's Day HeadTalker.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/love-is-a-four-letter-word/

If anyone needs any MORE support, contact me on Facebook and I'll be happy to hook you up with a couple of groups that provide shared support. My Facebook link is in my signature here below.


----------



## RWhite7699 (Aug 23, 2016)

We need 2 more supporters for our Headtalker campaign. Would greatly appreciate your support. Thanks! https://headtalker.com/campaigns/my-dystopian-valentine
And please check out our Valentine's bundle here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N163CLJ
Pre-order for only 99 cents.


----------



## ASDeMatteis (Jan 29, 2017)

I supported all the ones I could find that were still up!


----------



## jcarter (Sep 21, 2016)

I have a new Headtalker campaign if anyone is willing to support! (Please!)

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/fired-and-inflamed/


----------



## Steve W. (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi guys, would really appreciate any help spreading the word about my latest release by joining my Headtalker: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/super-trooper/

I'll head through the thread now and support those here.

Cheers!
Steve


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I've supported all the way down to here and could use some support of my own.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-february-special/


----------



## Joynell Schultz (Oct 29, 2016)

I've supported as many as I can, too.

Here's mine, if you could support as well:
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/blood-holy-water-support/

I appreciate it!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Joynell Schultz said:


> I've supported as many as I can, too.
> 
> Here's mine, if you could support as well:
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/blood-holy-water-support/
> ...


I've got you covered, Joynell.


----------



## MWhateley (Jun 4, 2016)

Going down the list adding my support. I would appreciate any support for mine. Thank you.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/operation-desert-swarm-3/


----------



## lauramg_1406 (Oct 15, 2016)

Supported up to here! Really need to sort out a headtalker for my February release...oh well!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## lauramg_1406 (Oct 15, 2016)

Could I ask for help supporting my new headtalker campaign please? THANK YOU!

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-vixens-bark-release-day/


----------



## AaronFrale (Jun 15, 2016)

Hey all I got two headtalkers. I'll go back and support those that are still active:

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/time-burrito-needs-your-help/

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/my-dystopian-valentine-2/

Thank you kindly!


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

The headtalker campaign for my March 7 release is now up.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/chameleon-uncovered-release/

The book is *Chameleon Uncovered*, the sequel to *Chameleon Assassin* in my sig.


----------



## lauramg_1406 (Oct 15, 2016)

Go you BRKingsolver!

Could I ask for some support for these three please!

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/in-the-shadows-_-preorder-bn/
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/in-the-shadows-_-preorder-kobo/
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/in-the-shadows-preorder-itunes/

Thank you!


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

lauramg_1406 said:


> Go you BRKingsolver!
> 
> Could I ask for some support for these three please!
> 
> ...


Yes, ma'am. I saw you on my page. Thanks!


----------



## lauramg_1406 (Oct 15, 2016)

brkingsolver said:


> Yes, ma'am. I saw you on my page. Thanks!


Thank you! And you're welcome 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nancy_G (Jun 22, 2015)

I'd love some support for my thunderclap that my PA is running for me. I will gladly support all yours! Thanks! 

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/53052-and-never-lose-his-heart

Okay, went and supported all the ones still open!


----------



## lauramg_1406 (Oct 15, 2016)

Nancy_G said:


> I'd love some support for my thunderclap that my PA is running for me. I will gladly support all yours! Thanks!
> 
> https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/53052-and-never-lose-his-heart
> 
> Okay, went and supported all the ones still open!


Done 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nancy_G (Jun 22, 2015)

lauramg_1406 said:


> Done
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Thank you so much!


----------



## Tom Swyers (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I have two headtalker campaigns that could use some support.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/free-the-killdeer-connection/

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/fight-fracking-through-fiction/

Thank you for your help!


----------



## FelissaEly (Jan 15, 2017)

I've supported the recent campaigns from this thread that were still active, if I missed you please feel free to message me and I'd be happy to support you!

I started a campaign today, I'd appreciate if you have a chance to lend your support 

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/trials-of-the-chief-release/


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

Today is the last chance to pile on to my campaign. Don't be left out. All the kool kids are doing it! 

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/chameleon-uncovered-release/


----------



## Tom Swyers (Jun 17, 2015)

FelissaEly said:


> I've supported the recent campaigns from this thread that were still active, if I missed you please feel free to message me and I'd be happy to support you!
> 
> I started a campaign today, I'd appreciate if you have a chance to lend your support
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/trials-of-the-chief-release/


Supported!


----------



## Tom Swyers (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I have a headtalker campaign that could use some support.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/free-the-killdeer-connection/

Thank you!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I've supported up to here.


----------



## Tom Swyers (Jun 17, 2015)

Steve Vernon said:


> I've supported up to here.


Thank you, Steve!


----------



## lauramg_1406 (Oct 15, 2016)

Got everyone 

Could I ask for some support on these two please! Thank you!

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/by-any-other-name-release-day/

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/spellbound-release-day/

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pacman (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi everyone, would you kindly lend my Headtalker campaign support for my new release - post-apocalyptic novel #3 in the series.

_Sundown Apocalypse: Homeland Defense_ - instafreebie link here for dystopian enthusiasts - https://instafreebie.com/free/oybRR

Headtalker campaign: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/sundown-apocalypse-book-3/

Thanks, we have a great community of indie supporters here


----------



## Melanie Tomlin (Nov 9, 2015)

My HeadTalker campaign is a little bit different, as I'm not promoting my book as such. The campaign is for The Prolific Reader, which is a permanent repository of permafrees on instaFreebie. (There are currently 413 books available.)

Campaign link: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-prolific-reader-3/

The campaign ends in two days time.

I'll gladly return any support given


----------



## Pacman (Dec 18, 2016)

Melanie Tomlin said:


> My HeadTalker campaign is a little bit different, as I'm not promoting my book as such. The campaign is for The Prolific Reader, which is a permanent repository of permafrees on instaFreebie. (There are currently 413 books available.)
> 
> Campaign link: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-prolific-reader-3/
> 
> ...


Hi Melanie, I've already supported, sorry but when I tried again it wouldn't let me. Nice numbers, 1.5 million reach and 215 supporters, you're a legend 

Leo


----------



## Melanie Tomlin (Nov 9, 2015)

Pacman said:


> Hi Melanie, I've already supported, sorry but when I tried again it wouldn't let me. Nice numbers, 1.5 million reach and 215 supporters, you're a legend
> 
> Leo


Hi Leo,

I'm trying to drum up as much support for our authors as possible, in time for our promo day. And I've happily added my meagre support to your campaign 

You should also consider joining the HeadTalker/Thunderclap group on FB, to see if you can get a few more supporters there.

Thanks,

Melanie


----------



## Pacman (Dec 18, 2016)

Melanie Tomlin said:


> Hi Leo,
> 
> I'm trying to drum up as much support for our authors as possible, in time for our promo day. And I've happily added my meagre support to your campaign
> 
> ...


Hi Melanie, wowzers, where do all these FB groups come from? I just asked to join because I can see it will help a lot. When's your next promo coming out? I need to put it in my diary for my next NL.


----------



## Melanie Tomlin (Nov 9, 2015)

Pacman said:


> Hi Melanie, wowzers, where do all these FB groups come from? I just asked to join because I can see it will help a lot. When's your next promo coming out? I need to put it in my diary for my next NL.


March 15, Leo


----------



## lauramg_1406 (Oct 15, 2016)

Got you both  my links are further up!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kody Boye (Mar 1, 2017)

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-my-book-for-ks/

is mine.

Going to start going up through the thread and adding people.


----------



## Melanie Tomlin (Nov 9, 2015)

Kody Boye said:


> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-my-book-for-ks/
> 
> is mine.
> 
> Going to start going up through the thread and adding people.


Supported


----------



## Melanie Tomlin (Nov 9, 2015)

lauramg_1406 said:


> Got you both  my links are further up!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Supported


----------



## Pacman (Dec 18, 2016)

Kody Boye said:


> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nominate-my-book-for-ks/
> 
> is mine.
> 
> Going to start going up through the thread and adding people.


Done!


----------



## Pacman (Dec 18, 2016)

lauramg_1406 said:


> Got you both  my links are further up!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Thanks Laura


----------



## Kody Boye (Mar 1, 2017)

Melanie Tomlin said:


> Supported





Pacman said:


> Done!


Thank you both!


----------



## Joynell Schultz (Oct 29, 2016)

I have a campaign for my new release that could use some support. I supported everyone else here that still have active campaigns. Thanks!

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/blood-holy-water-new-release/


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm still trying to figure this out  but I've supported the ones that are still active to lend my 1200 twitter followers to the effort. My campaign is still pending, so I'm guessing that I have to wait to share it?

ETA: nevermind, it's live now 

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/help-launch-my-third-novel-pls/


----------



## FelissaEly (Jan 15, 2017)

Supported everyone up to this point, if I missed you please message me the link and I'll gladly support you! 

Thank you for helping with the one I linked a ways back, it's active until 4/25/17. I truly appreciate it.


----------



## A.C. Nixon (Apr 21, 2011)

I have a campaign, and could use some help, and I'm going through to click on open campaigns. Thank you.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/preorders-are-live/

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/54875-preorder-today


----------



## A.C. Nixon (Apr 21, 2011)

brkingsolver said:


> Today is the last chance to pile on to my campaign. Don't be left out. All the kool kids are doing it!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/chameleon-uncovered-release/


supported with Twitter. I love your covers.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/preorders-are-live/

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/54875-preorder-today


----------



## A.C. Nixon (Apr 21, 2011)

FelissaEly said:


> Supported everyone up to this point, if I missed you please message me the link and I'll gladly support you!
> 
> Thank you for helping with the one I linked a ways back, it's active until 4/25/17. I truly appreciate it.


Supported, good luck with your launch.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/preorders-are-live/

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/54875-preorder-today


----------



## A.C. Nixon (Apr 21, 2011)

Joynell Schultz said:


> I have a campaign for my new release that could use some support. I supported everyone else here that still have active campaigns. Thanks!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/blood-holy-water-new-release/


Supported.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/preorders-are-live/
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/54875-preorder-today


----------



## A.C. Nixon (Apr 21, 2011)

lauramg_1406 said:


> Got everyone
> 
> Could I ask for some support on these two please! Thank you!
> 
> ...


I supported the one that was still open. Good Luck.
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/preorders-are-live/

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/54875-preorder-today


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

A.C. Nixon said:


> I have a campaign, and could use some help, and I'm going through to click on open campaigns. Thank you.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/preorders-are-live/
> 
> https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/54875-preorder-today


Supported you on headtalker! Good luck with the release!


----------



## Joynell Schultz (Oct 29, 2016)

A.C. Nixon said:


> Supported.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/preorders-are-live/
> https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/54875-preorder-today


Thank you. I supported you back.


----------



## Steve W. (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Guys, any help supporting this Headtalker would be really appreciated. I'll be going back through the thread to support as well.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/super-trooper-2/

Cheers,


----------



## FelissaEly (Jan 15, 2017)

Steve W. said:


> Hi Guys, any help supporting this Headtalker would be really appreciated. I'll be going back through the thread to support as well.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/super-trooper-2/
> 
> Cheers,


Supported! Mine is a ways back, but you can find it here https://headtalker.com/campaigns/trials-of-the-chief-release/


----------



## Pacman (Dec 18, 2016)

Joynell Schultz said:


> I have a campaign for my new release that could use some support. I supported everyone else here that still have active campaigns. Thanks!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/blood-holy-water-new-release/


done


----------



## Pacman (Dec 18, 2016)

Alex Owens said:


> I'm still trying to figure this out  but I've supported the ones that are still active to lend my 1200 twitter followers to the effort. My campaign is still pending, so I'm guessing that I have to wait to share it?
> 
> ETA: nevermind, it's live now
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/help-launch-my-third-novel-pls/


supported


----------



## Pacman (Dec 18, 2016)

Steve W. said:


> Hi Guys, any help supporting this Headtalker would be really appreciated. I'll be going back through the thread to support as well.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/super-trooper-2/
> 
> Cheers,


supported


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

Steve W. said:


> Hi Guys, any help supporting this Headtalker would be really appreciated. I'll be going back through the thread to support as well.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/super-trooper-2/
> 
> Cheers,


Supported!



Pacman said:


> supported


Thanks!


----------



## RWhite7699 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hey, good folks. Please support my headtalker campaign here: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/memories-of-summer-2/
I have/or will support all that are still active on this board. Thank you!


----------



## Pacman (Dec 18, 2016)

RWhite7699 said:


> Hey, good folks. Please support my headtalker campaign here: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/memories-of-summer-2/
> I have/or will support all that are still active on this board. Thank you!


supported, good luck Ruth


----------



## RWhite7699 (Aug 23, 2016)

My Headtalker campaign still needs five more supporters. Would appreciate your support. Thanks! https://headtalker.com/campaigns/memories-of-summer-2/


----------



## BillyDeCarlo (Apr 11, 2017)

Hello Team! I'm not even sure if I'm doing this right, new to Headtalker and Kindle Scout, but I think I managed to create a Headtalker. Please add me to the list and support if you can, and I'll start working my way down the list to support everyone else here. Thanks! Billy

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/vigilante-angels-book-i-ks/


----------



## C L Salaski (Mar 17, 2017)

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Hello Team! I'm not even sure if I'm doing this right, new to Headtalker and Kindle Scout, but I think I managed to create a Headtalker. Please add me to the list and support if you can, and I'll start working my way down the list to support everyone else here. Thanks! Billy
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/vigilante-angels-book-i-ks/


Hi Billy,

I've just saved your book "Vigilante Angels" and will nominate it when it gets closer to the ending soon category. I love what I see so far!

Please check out my novel on Kindle Scout. The Neglected Ones. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2QDM3IEA9HDBP

All the best,

Cindy


----------



## BillyDeCarlo (Apr 11, 2017)

C L Salaski said:


> Please check out my novel on Kindle Scout. The Neglected Ones. https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2QDM3IEA9HDBP
> Cindy


Cindy, thank you! I'll be sure to nominate you back.


----------



## Dan Petrosini author (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello
Could use some help with my headtalker campaign https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-final-enemy/
for my Kindle Scout entrant The Final Enemy https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3CVNORCG1YTZA

Many Thanks Dan


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

I've gone back and supported those that are still live 

I've got a couple new ones, in preparation of my newest release / celebration. If you have a couple minutes to click, I'd appreciate it!

https://headtalker.com/?p=107616

https://headtalker.com/?p=107621

https://headtalker.com/?p=107626


----------



## BillyDeCarlo (Apr 11, 2017)

Alex Owens said:


> I've got a couple new ones, in preparation of my newest release / celebration. If you have a couple minutes to click, I'd appreciate it!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/?p=107616
> https://headtalker.com/?p=107621
> https://headtalker.com/?p=107626


Got yours, Alex. Here's mine, if you didn't already hit it: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/vigilante-angels-book-i-ks/


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Got yours, Alex. Here's mine, if you didn't already hit it: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/vigilante-angels-book-i-ks/


Already got it 



Steve Vernon said:


> I could use some help, folks.
> 
> But you knew that, already.
> 
> ...


got yours too!

Thanks!


----------



## ID Johnson (Apr 27, 2017)

I think I have every active campaign up to here. I would love it if I could get some help with my ThunderClap. Here's the link:
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/55987-nominate-on-kindle-scout?locale=en

Thank you and good luck to everyone!


----------



## C L Salaski (Mar 17, 2017)

RWhite7699 said:


> My Headtalker campaign still needs five more supporters. Would appreciate your support. Thanks! https://headtalker.com/campaigns/memories-of-summer-2/


RWhite,

I just supported you on HeadTalker with Twitter, Facebook, and LinkedIn.

Good luck!

Cindy


----------



## C L Salaski (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Please support my Headtalker Book Campaign and I'll be happy to support your campaign!

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-neglected-ones-novel/


----------



## ID Johnson (Apr 27, 2017)

C L Salaski said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Please support my Headtalker Book Campaign and I'll be happy to support your campaign!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-neglected-ones-novel/


I got yours! I think our Kindle Scout campaigns end on the same day! Best of luck!


----------



## derekailes2014 (Aug 4, 2014)

C L Salaski said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Please support my Headtalker Book Campaign and I'll be happy to support your campaign!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-neglected-ones-novel/


I supported everyone's current campaigns.


----------



## ID Johnson (Apr 27, 2017)

derekailes2014 said:


> I supported everyone's current campaigns.


Thank you soooo much!


----------



## Cfoster44 (Apr 10, 2017)

Would appreciate any support for my campaign! Need 3 more supporters!

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/observations-new-novel/

Thanks SOOOO much!

Chuck


----------



## derekailes2014 (Aug 4, 2014)

I was hoping everyone could support my campaign for _The Undead Pool_ series. https://headtalker.com/?p=108416


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Got you up to here!


----------



## lauramg_1406 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi everyone, just going through to make sure I've got everyone! But if we could have some support for our Best of British Cross Promo, that would be great!

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/best-of-british/


----------



## ID Johnson (Apr 27, 2017)

lauramg_1406 said:


> Hi everyone, just going through to make sure I've got everyone! But if we could have some support for our Best of British Cross Promo, that would be great!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/best-of-british/


Thank you! I got you as well. Best of luck!


----------



## lauramg_1406 (Oct 15, 2016)

ID Johnson said:


> Thank you! I got you as well. Best of luck!


Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Kirk (Oct 21, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'm launching the headtalker for my new series. Appreciate any support I can get. Thanks!!

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/once-giants/


----------



## ID Johnson (Apr 27, 2017)

Eugene Kirk said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm launching the headtalker for my new series. Appreciate any support I can get. Thanks!!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/once-giants/


Supported. Good luck!


----------



## Eugene Kirk (Oct 21, 2016)

ID Johnson said:


> Supported. Good luck!


Thanks much!!


----------



## Sam T Willis (Feb 20, 2017)

I've got a Thunderclap building (slowly...) for my book launch at the end of the month. Would appreciate any support I get!

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/56034-the-volunteer-book-launch


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I've supported up to here.

And I've got a brand new HeadTalker could use some help.


https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-witchy-bundle/


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

I went through and supported a bunch of new ones  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

I've supported everyone up to here. I hope I got everybody!


----------



## Eugene Kirk (Oct 21, 2016)

Question. I set my support goal at 25, but now have more than that. (thanks peeps!) Is there any benefit/reason to raise the goal to 50?


----------



## Jada Ryker (May 5, 2016)

Would you please help me by supporting my HeadTalker? I didn't do HT in my first campaign. I learned about it here on KBoards (thanks Steve and Lincoln) during that campaign, but I thought if I tried to do one more thing, my head would explode!

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-freak-show-below

I think my background is too busy. I'm going to use a plainer one on my next HT. We should do more than one during the campaign, correct?

Thanks in advance for your help  I try to support all of the HTs that I see. I'm going to run back through the thread now and see if I missed any.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Jada Ryker said:


> Would you please help me by supporting my HeadTalker? I didn't do HT in my first campaign. I learned about it here on KBoards (thanks Steve and Lincoln) during that campaign, but I thought if I tried to do one more thing, my head would explode!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-freak-show-below
> 
> ...


Done. It would be lovely if you could support mine  I'll post the link below...


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

I've just launched my first ever Thunderclap campaign. Please could you support it? My book is being (re) published by a small press in the UK, Kristell Ink Publishing.

The book itself is being launched on May 5th in Britain with fab new cover art by Daniele Serra...and there are three more to go!

http://thndr.me/STsK7j


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I've caught up to here.

I could still use some help on my HeadTalker.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-witchy-bundle/


----------



## ID Johnson (Apr 27, 2017)

Think I got everyone. My ThunderClap goes off tomorrow at noon, but I'll keep checking back and helping people out. Thanks to everyone that supported me!


----------



## Jada Ryker (May 5, 2016)

JessieCar said:


> I've just launched my first ever Thunderclap campaign. Please could you support it? My book is being (re) published by a small press in the UK, Kristell Ink Publishing.
> 
> The book itself is being launched on May 5th in Britain with fab new cover art by Daniele Serra...and there are three more to go!
> 
> http://thndr.me/STsK7j


I've got it supported  Good luck!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Thank you very much, Jada, that's wonderful. I think I'm up to date with everyone...


----------



## BillyDeCarlo (Apr 11, 2017)

Hello, I just started a new Headtalker to cover the last third of my campaign. Any support appreciated and returned, I need 25 supporters. Thanks!
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/vigilante-angels-kindle-scout/


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

BillyDeCarlo said:


> Hello, I just started a new Headtalker to cover the last third of my campaign. Any support appreciated and returned, I need 25 supporters. Thanks!
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/vigilante-angels-kindle-scout/


Done - it would be lovely if you could support mine in return! http://thndr.me/STsK7j


----------



## lauramg_1406 (Oct 15, 2016)

Got everyone covered 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyDeCarlo (Apr 11, 2017)

Alex Owens said:


> https://headtalker.com/?p=107626


I just got your third one, I had the other two already but they're complete now. Here's my new one: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/vigilante-angels-kindle-scout/


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Supported the two open Headtalkers.
Looking for support on three for a coming Instafreebie cross-promotion

https://headtalker.com/?p=110422

https://headtalker.com/?p=110495

https://headtalker.com/?p=110657

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jada Ryker (May 5, 2016)

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Supported the two open Headtalkers.
> Looking for support on three for a coming Instafreebie cross-promotion
> 
> https://headtalker.com/?p=110422
> ...


Supported all three


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks Jada.


----------



## ID Johnson (Apr 27, 2017)

Lloyd MacRae said:


> Supported the two open Headtalkers.
> Looking for support on three for a coming Instafreebie cross-promotion
> 
> https://headtalker.com/?p=110422
> ...


Supported! Good luck!!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

:


ID Johnson said:


> Supported! Good luck!!


Thank you ID Johnson


----------



## ID Johnson (Apr 27, 2017)

Lloyd MacRae said:


> :Thank you ID Johnson


Thank you for starting this thread!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I've supported up to here.

This HeadTalker is on its last day. I'd love a bit more support. I'm greedy as all get out.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-witchy-bundle/


----------



## Anthelid (Mar 12, 2017)

My head talker still needs seven more supporters;

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-day-of-the-universal-holos/


----------



## Patrick Tylee (Aug 11, 2014)

Hello to all,

I respectfully request support for my HeadTalker campaign, for my KSP Campaign.
Thank you so much!

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/unimaginary-sff-for-ya/


----------



## AnitaLouise (Feb 12, 2012)

Just started a Thunderclap campaign for the first time & need all the help I can get. Thanks!

http://thndr.me/u6xmvv


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Supported to here.

Just need these two finished off

https://headtalker.com/?p=110495

https://headtalker.com/?p=110657


----------



## byjehunter (May 1, 2017)

I'm looking for support for my Kindle Scout campaign:

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/ever-wonder-about-the-future/

I'll support in turn! Thanks so much!


----------



## Ancient Lawyer (Jul 1, 2013)

Supported everyone up to here.

I've only got a few hours to go - would love some more support for mine...

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/56735-children-of-the-shaman-returns?locale=en

Thank you in anticipation!


----------



## lauramg_1406 (Oct 15, 2016)

Going through the thread now and getting the one's I've missed!

Could I ask for some support on these ones please?  Thank you!

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/pre-order-creatures-on-amazon/
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/pre-order-creatures-on-itunes/
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/pre-order-creatures-on-nook/


----------



## ID Johnson (Apr 27, 2017)

lauramg_1406 said:


> Going through the thread now and getting the one's I've missed!
> 
> Could I ask for some support on these ones please?  Thank you!
> 
> ...


Got all three of them!
I also got everyone else to this point.
Here's my new ThunderClap if y'all would be so kind as to support: https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/57409-btim-live-on-amazon?locale=en


----------



## lauramg_1406 (Oct 15, 2016)

ID Johnson said:


> Got all three of them!
> I also got everyone else to this point.
> Here's my new ThunderClap if y'all would be so kind as to support: https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/57409-btim-live-on-amazon?locale=en


Thank you! And got you covered on yours 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## ID Johnson (Apr 27, 2017)

lauramg_1406 said:


> Thank you! And got you covered on yours
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Thank you!!


----------



## lauramg_1406 (Oct 15, 2016)

Sorry guys! I have another one!

This one's for a Charity anthology!

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/a-summer-of-us-anthology/


----------



## Eugene Kirk (Oct 21, 2016)

lauramg_1406 said:


> Sorry guys! I have another one!
> 
> This one's for a Charity anthology!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/a-summer-of-us-anthology/


Added


----------



## lauramg_1406 (Oct 15, 2016)

Thank you Eugene!

Going a little Headtalker crazy at the moment! Everything seems to be happening at once! 
https://headtalker.com/?p=112422
https://headtalker.com/?p=112424
https://headtalker.com/?p=112426


----------



## Nikki Landis Author (May 15, 2017)

Hi everyone! I could use some support with my headtalker for my Kindle Scout campaign for Fallen from Grace. Thanks to all who support and continue to support. Much appreciated!

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/support-fallen-from-grace/


----------



## AnitaLouise (Feb 12, 2012)

byjehunter said:


> I'm looking for support for my Kindle Scout campaign:
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/ever-wonder-about-the-future/
> 
> I'll support in turn! Thanks so much!


Supported


----------



## AnitaLouise (Feb 12, 2012)

lauramg_1406 said:


> Going through the thread now and getting the one's I've missed!
> 
> Could I ask for some support on these ones please?  Thank you!
> 
> ...


Supported all 3! Still need quite a few for this campaign http://thndr.me/u6xmvv


----------



## AnitaLouise (Feb 12, 2012)

lauramg_1406 said:


> Thank you! And got you covered on yours
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## AnitaLouise (Feb 12, 2012)

Last ditch effort to get the support needed for Thunderclap campaign to be a go. Only 1 day left & still need 12 supporters. If anyone can help it would be most appreciated. Here's the link.

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/57116-the-things-we-do-for-love


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Supported to here.


----------



## AnitaLouise (Feb 12, 2012)

Steve Vernon said:


> Supported to here.


Thanks, Steve! Almost there ... only 3 to go!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

AnitaLouise said:


> Thanks, Steve! Almost there ... only 3 to go!


For ANYBODY looking for some HeadTalker and/or Thunderclap support, you might also want to try posting it over on Facebook. There are a couple of Facebook groups that I would recommend.

I've had some really good luck at THUNDERCLAP CAMPAIGNS. The folks there support Headtalker campaigns as well. You just have to ask to join.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/309681422531552/

I've had a bit of action at at HEADTALKER & THUNDERCLAP SUPPORTERS, although not as much as at THUNDERCLAP CAMPAIGNS.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/thunderclapsupporters/

Hope that helps out. In fact, any of you folks looking to run a HeadTalker or a Thunderclap campaign ought to try them out.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Looking for support on a couple of Headtalker campaigns for an upcoming Historical Fiction promo.
Thank you.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/historical-fiction-june-1-5/

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/historical-fiction-june-1-5-2/


----------



## Eugene Kirk (Oct 21, 2016)

Hey guys,

Could use a boost with a new headtalker! https://headtalker.com/campaigns/get-ready-to-meet-the-queen/

Thanks!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Supported up to here!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Supported up to here!


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

My new release is in pre-order with a headtalker broadcast scheduled for release day.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/chameleons-challengerelease/

"Chameleon's Challenge ~ Release Day ! Only .99c Get your copy today! https://hdtk.co/FHmVM"


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I could use some help with my latest HeadTalker!

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-faerie-summer-bundle/


----------



## lauramg_1406 (Oct 15, 2016)

Got everyone  - BR I'd already supported yours it turns out, which is why I'm not at the beginning!

I have another two if that's okay! Sorry, I know I've had a lot, but this month turned out to be super hectic!

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-vampires-bite/
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/moonrise/


----------



## JulianneQJohnson (Nov 12, 2016)

Supported to here.

I've got a Headtalker that could use some support: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/nick-of-time/

Thanks!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Supported up to here!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I could use some help with my new HeadTalker.

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-2/


----------



## Rae B. Lake (Mar 7, 2017)

Hey all I could def use some support with my headtalker campaign!! Let me know if you need some too!!

https://headtalker.com/campaigns/frozen-perfection-book-1/


----------



## Rae B. Lake (Mar 7, 2017)

Steve Vernon said:


> I could use some help with my new HeadTalker.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/kelpie-dreams-2/


supported!


----------



## Rae B. Lake (Mar 7, 2017)

brkingsolver said:


> My new release is in pre-order with a headtalker broadcast scheduled for release day.
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/chameleons-challengerelease/
> 
> "Chameleon's Challenge ~ Release Day ! Only .99c Get your copy today! https://hdtk.co/FHmVM"


Supported!!


----------



## Rae B. Lake (Mar 7, 2017)

Steve Vernon said:


> I could use some help with my latest HeadTalker!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-faerie-summer-bundle/


Supported!!


----------



## Rae B. Lake (Mar 7, 2017)

lauramg_1406 said:


> Got everyone  - BR I'd already supported yours it turns out, which is why I'm not at the beginning!
> 
> I have another two if that's okay! Sorry, I know I've had a lot, but this month turned out to be super hectic!
> 
> ...


Supported both!!


----------



## FelissaEly (Jan 15, 2017)

Supported everyone's active HeadTalker up to this point (if I somehow missed you please feel free to message me here).

Here's mine: https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-fiasco-in-news-novel/

Thanks!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Supported to here.

I have 2 Headtalkers in need of support:

1- https://headtalker.com/?p=117095
2- https://headtalker.com/?p=117097


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Okay - so I've supported up to here.

Lloyd - I missed the two you had posted, but I went to your HeadTalker page and supported your two latest, for David Neth's promotion.

I could use some help for my latest HeadTalker.
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/romance-in-the-summer/


----------



## lincolnjcole (Mar 15, 2016)

I have a new thunderclap campaign that I would really appreciate getting some support on!

Instafreebie Group Giveaway


----------



## FFJ (Feb 8, 2016)

Rae B. Lake said:


> Hey all I could def use some support with my headtalker campaign!! Let me know if you need some too!!
> 
> https://headtalker.com/campaigns/frozen-perfection-book-1/


Supported and good luck! And supported everyone else's as long as they weren't completed. 

Can I please get help with my Thunderclap? I've got to get it to 100 and I'm over 20 away. I appreciate everyone's assistance and will happily support yours.

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/59194-the-paladin-release?platform=hootsuite

TIA


----------



## jckang (Jul 10, 2016)

I have a headtalker campaign that could use some support. I'll be happy to support back!
https://headtalker.com/campaigns/fire-and-fantasy-pre-orders/


----------



## DMChappellAuthor (Jul 9, 2017)

I have a thunderclap that needs support. Any help is appreciated. http://thndr.me/YYIJsY

Will support any postings on the site.


----------



## FelissaEly (Jan 15, 2017)

I've supported up to here with all the new/still active ones! 

I know the goal's been met on mine, but I'd always welcome more  https://headtalker.com/campaigns/the-fiasco-in-news-novel/


----------



## Ross Harrison (May 5, 2012)

Oops. I set up a Thunderclap thingy days ago and then forgot all about it :s There's now 4 days left...this may not work, lol.

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/59775-blades-of-the-fallen-pre-order


----------



## Ross Harrison (May 5, 2012)

I've supported all the Headtalker and Thunderclap ones I've seen that are still active, though that wasn't many. And I supported my own, so yay! 1/100!


----------



## ID Johnson (Apr 27, 2017)

Ross Harrison said:


> Oops. I set up a Thunderclap thingy days ago and then forgot all about it :s There's now 4 days left...this may not work, lol.
> 
> https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/59775-blades-of-the-fallen-pre-order


Are you a member of the Facebook Headtalker/Thunderclap support groups? You may be able to get enough backing if you post in there and start supporting other campaigns. If you're not a member, just search for Headtalker or Thunderclap and you'll find half a dozen or so groups you can join. Good luck!

I got everyone who still has an active campaign.


----------



## Ross Harrison (May 5, 2012)

ID Johnson said:


> Are you a member of the Facebook Headtalker/Thunderclap support groups? You may be able to get enough backing if you post in there and start supporting other campaigns. If you're not a member, just search for Headtalker or Thunderclap and you'll find half a dozen or so groups you can join. Good luck!
> 
> I got everyone who still has an active campaign.


Yes, I saw the link on an earlier page. I'll join it later. I've never done one of these and I have no idea if they're actually of any use - I don't think much of Twitter as an advertising tool - so I'm not overly concerned about this one not making the 100 and maybe having to do another one after the book is out.


----------



## Spinneyhead (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello, I've got a Thunderclap scheduled for next month. I'd appreciate any support.

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/62307-northern-gorehouse

Cheers.


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

I have a Thunderclap campaign for my release on December 12. Any support is appreciatated.

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/65107-chameleon-s-death-dance?ct=t(Chameleon_Uncovered_Release_Date)&mc_cid=f0f7e967da&mc_eid=[UNIQID]


----------



## jckang (Jul 10, 2016)

Anyone still using thunderclap? I could use some thunderclap love for a read-along of my book 1...
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/69350-read-songs-of-insurrection


----------

